# دروس تفاعلية في شرح برنامج التخمين الراقي planswift9



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
اخوتي اعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب , سوف نباشر على بركة الله سلسلة من الدروس التفاعلية لشرح برنامج التخمين planswift9 , واقصد بالتفاعلية انو سيتم رفع كل درس من الدروس ومناقشته ثم رفع الدرس التالي الذي يليه .وذلك لكي تعم الفائدة.
رابط الموضوع الذي فيه تحميل وكراك البرنامج ...​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t276255.html​ 

*ادناه روابط جميع الدروس مع التكرار وحسب الترتيب*​ 

*تحميل البرنامج مع الكراك*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t276255.html*
***********************************************
*الدرس الاول:- التنصيب والتفعيل*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?8fowfki3hawb3g7*
***********************************************
*الدرس الثاني, ويتحدث عن عمل مشروع جديد وتثبيت مقياس رسم للمشروع*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?potxo6fd26ksbx8*
***********************************************
*الدرس الثالث:- تثبيت المساحات والاطوال*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?eo58r3mp8rxve3t*
***********************************************
*الدرس الرابع وفيه تكملة وتبيان لبعض الامور*
*الرابط...*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?rps4wzr9r13vz11*
***********************************************
*رابط الدرس الخامس:- تكميلي في شرح بعض الخواص*
*الرابط...*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?mljuph2l76smb18*
***********************************************
*الدرس السادس استيراد ملفات اوتوكاد +حفظ العمل*
*الرابط....*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?xluyd4d7n701s1b*
***********************************************
*الدرس السابع: حساب الكميات.*
*الرابط..*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?5uwttoc7b7fv6kv*
***********************************************
*الدرس الثامن في حساب كميات مواد الجدران والتغليف او البياض.*
*الرابط...*
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WFFBE6KL *
*رابط اخر*
*http://leechfactory.com/gwqbmyvnlmx6..._D8_B8_C6.html*
*رابط اخر*
*http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidow...7%D8%AA2-1.rar*
*رابط اخر*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?s1w99c2s05r5t7j*​ 
***********************************************
*الدرس التاسع :اضافة الكمرات+طرح فتحات الابواب او الشبابيك*
*الرابط..*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?vzqt0ag7fsq9obq*
***********************************************
*الدرس العاشر : يوضح التصدير الى برنامج الاكسل*
*الرابط ميديافاير*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?qa4s3nmt7bh5mbr*
***********************************************
*الدرس الحادي عشر:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي *
*http://www.multiupload.com/MVZEC1NJ60 *

حصر وتخمين مشروع صغير

الدرس الأول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278328.html#post2331824​ 


حمدية صالح قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> ...




*اخوكم المهندس*
*مثنى العزاوي*​ 

واي سؤال او استفسار انا ان شاء الله جاهز.
اخوكم.​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 أغسطس 2011)

سبحان الله...
لا تفاعل ...يبدو انو لا احد مهتم :87:


----------



## سارية عثمان (8 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك م.حمدية ولك الشكر على الاهتمام والاسراع بالشروع في الدورة ،تم التنصيب بنجاح والتعرف السريع على البرنامج،متابعين ان شاء الله.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 أغسطس 2011)

تم التنصيب بنجاح والتعرف السريع على البرنامج،متابعين ان شاء الله.[/quote قال:


> بارك الله فيك..
> سيتم رفع الدرس الثاني ان شاء الله...لكن سرعة النت عندي اشوية بطيئة,لكن اتمنى من الاعضاء متابعة الدروس والتعليق عليها حتى تعم الفائدة.


----------



## Anass88 (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ،، ومتابعين مع حضرتك ،، الموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## mlo5ia (8 أغسطس 2011)

متابعين معاكي باذن الله يا باشمهندسه
و في انتظار باقي الدروس 
احتمال يكون التفاعل قليل لضيق الوقت في رمضان 
كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## Eng.zeky (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ،، ومتابعين مع حضرتك تم تصطيب البرنامج ،، الموضوع مهم جدا*​


----------



## ابورنيم (9 أغسطس 2011)

يا أخي ابدء و اثبت نفسك و ستجد كل تقدير


----------



## boushy (9 أغسطس 2011)

البرنامج جميل بالطبع لكن مشلكة الوحدات بالقدم دي ما عايز يمرق منها رغم اني مسطبه بالمتري 
يا ريت تشرح لينا كيفية التبديل بين الوحدات 
في انتظار الفيديوهات


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

*الدرس الثاني:- عمل مشروع جديد وتثبيت مقياس رسم*

بسم الله​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
شكرا لكل الاخوة على تفاعلهم مع الموضوع..
هذا ان شاء الله الدرس الثاني, ويتحدث عن عمل مشروع جديد وتثبيت مقياس رسم للمشروع...​الرابط...​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?potxo6fd26ksbx8http://www.mediafire.com/?8fowfki3hawb3g7​ 
حجم الفيديو 23 ميغا وبرابط داعم للاستكمال
تقبلوا تحياتي
اخوكم​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> البرنامج جميل بالطبع لكن مشلكة الوحدات بالقدم دي ما عايز يمرق منها رغم اني مسطبه بالمتري
> يا ريت تشرح لينا كيفية التبديل بين الوحدات
> في انتظار الفيديوهات


 
السلام عليكم...اخي العزيز احيانا تكون الوحدات مجرد تسميات يمكن ان تغيرها بسهوله, تابع معنا وان شاء الله تعرف كيف.
تقبل تحياتي ..
اخوك.


----------



## majedamry (9 أغسطس 2011)

اخي مشكور مشكور

انا حملت البرنامج ونزلته والان قاعد ابحث فيه

ومن النظرة الاولى البرنامج حلو وليس معقد 

منتظرين الدورة التدريبيه كاملة

شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## أســ الحرب ــير (9 أغسطس 2011)

مهتم ومشارك في الدورة التفاعلية للبرنامج.

شكرا لك وبالتوفيق للجميع.

جاري التحميل,,,


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

majedamry قال:


> اخي مشكور مشكور
> 
> انا حملت البرنامج ونزلته والان قاعد ابحث فيه
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك...هذه ميزة في البرنامج السهولة والوضوح والقوة في الحسابات والتكامل مع الاكسل وغيره.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

أســ الحرب ــير قال:


> مهتم ومشارك في الدورة التفاعلية للبرنامج.
> 
> شكرا لك وبالتوفيق للجميع.
> 
> جاري التحميل,,,


 
موفق ان شاء الله..
يدمي قلبي اسم الاشتراك خاصتك (اسير حرب) ويهيج فينا المواجع.
فك الله اسرانا المسلمين في كل مكان, وفك اسرنا من الذنوب والخطايا.


----------



## أســ الحرب ــير (9 أغسطس 2011)

هي كما قلت يا باش مهندس ,, نحن أسرى ذنوبنا وخطايانا ,, نسأل الله المغفرة والعفو - إن كان بمقدورك تغيير الاسم فأنا من الشاكرين - ولطف الله بإخوتنا وأشقائنا والمسلمين بحق هذا الشهر الكريم وتقبل شهدائهم.سؤال/ لدي خرائط ومطلوب حساب الكميات takeoff لمواسير التكييف cw-s&r ولكن المشكلة بإن هذه الخرائط بدون أي قياسات للأطوال أو الأقطار. كيف أعرف scale الرسم منها؟ وماهي الطريقة لحساب أطوال المواسير بدلالة القطر؟وللأمانة فقد أصبت بنقل الكراك وشرح البرنامج فلا نجد غير الدعاء لك بالتوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والآخرة.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

أســ الحرب ــير قال:


> لدي خرائط ومطلوب حساب الكميات takeoff لمواسير التكييف cw-s&r ولكن المشكلة بإن هذه الخرائط بدون أي قياسات للأطوال أو الأقطار. كيف أعرف scale الرسم منها؟ وماهي الطريقة لحساب أطوال المواسير بدلالة القطر؟وللأمانة فقد أصبت بنقل الكراك وشرح البرنامج فلا نجد غير الدعاء لك بالتوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والآخرة.


اخي الفاضل..
ما هي صيغة الخرائط(الملفات) هل هي ملفات اوتوكاد ام صور..ارجو منك التوضيح واذا كان هناك اي بعد مؤشر على الخارطة, فأنه يمكنك الاستفادة منه في تعريف مقياس رسم اللوحة. وبخصوص حساب اطوال انابيب او دكتات التكييف فأنه يمكنك استخدام (تاب) Linear وتحديد خط linear جديد لكل قطر مختلف.
وهذا رابط الدرس الثاني , يتضمن تثبيت مقياس الرسم

*بسم الله​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
شكرا لكل الاخوة على تفاعلهم مع الموضوع..
هذا ان شاء الله الدرس الثاني, ويتحدث عن عمل مشروع جديد وتثبيت مقياس رسم للمشروع...​الرابط...

http://www.mediafire.com/?potxo6fd26ksbx8

حجم الفيديو 23 ميغا وبرابط داعم للاستكمال
تقبلوا تحياتي
اخوكم​*

تحياتي


----------



## boushy (9 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ الكريم حمدية صالح 
اولا : لك التحية والاحترام 
ثانيا : اتضح من خلال متابعتي معك للموضوع الجميل ان الاقبال و التفاعل كبير بقدر دخول الاعضاء الي المنتدي وهذا بدوره يلقي علي عاتقك تحدي كبير جدا بان تقوم باعمال رفع الفيديوهات نرجو من الله لك التوفيق 
كما نرجو ايضا من المشرفين الاكارم تثبيت الموضوع بقدر التفاعل من الطرفين 
وجزاك الله كل الخير
مهندس عمر البوشي


----------



## lolo200890 (9 أغسطس 2011)

ساريت فيديوهات اكتر شرح للبرنامج انا منتظرها من زمان


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> الاخ الكريم حمدية صالح
> اولا : لك التحية والاحترام
> ثانيا : اتضح من خلال متابعتي معك للموضوع الجميل ان الاقبال و التفاعل كبير بقدر دخول الاعضاء الي المنتدي وهذا بدوره يلقي علي عاتقك تحدي كبير جدا بان تقوم باعمال رفع الفيديوهات نرجو من الله لك التوفيق
> كما نرجو ايضا من المشرفين الاكارم تثبيت الموضوع بقدر التفاعل من الطرفين
> ...


 
تكرم عينك وتحياتي لك ولجميع الاخوة...ان شاء الله ما قصر معاكم
اخوكم.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

*الدرس الثالث:- تثبيت المساحات والاطوال*

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​الاخوة الاكارم هذا رابط الدرس الثالث..
ارجو افادتنا بالاستفسارات والاسئلة لتعم الفائدة..
الرابط..​الدرس الثالث:- تثبيت المساحات والاطوال
​http://www.mediafire.com/?eo58r3mp8rxve3t


----------



## boushy (9 أغسطس 2011)

متابعين ياهندسة بس ياريت تنوع الشرح علي عدة صيغ يدعمها البرنامج 
img,dwg,pdf
مشكوووووووووووور
م بوشي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> متابعين ياهندسة بس ياريت تنوع الشرح علي عدة صيغ يدعمها البرنامج
> img,dwg,pdf
> مشكوووووووووووور
> م بوشي


 
ان شاء الله..
لكن اخي مهندس عمر , ليس هناك فرق في استيراد اي نوع من الملفات سواء dwg or pdf or jpg لانو يتم بنفس الطريقة ..حاول ,واذا واجهتك صعوبات خبرني.
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

*الدرس الرابع:- شرح بعض الخواص1*

بسم الله
اخوتي الكرام هذا رابط الدرس الرابع وفيه تكملة وتبيان لبعض الامور
الرابط...

http://www.mediafire.com/?rps4wzr9r13vz11


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

*الدرس الخامس:- تكملة شرح بعض الخواص2*

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ادناه رابط درس تكميلي في شرح بعض الخواص
الرابط...

http://www.mediafire.com/?mljuph2l76smb18​


----------



## ابورنيم (9 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة
سؤال
حاولت استيراد ملف اتوكاد فما نجح ارجوا الرد او مثل


----------



## ابورنيم (10 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ مهندس حمدية
الmark up غير مفعل عندي
و كيف يكون الحفظ للملف و نقله من مكان الى اخر


----------



## boushy (10 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> الف شكر يا هندسة
> سؤال
> حاولت استيراد ملف اتوكاد فما نجح ارجوا الرد او مثل




الاخ الكريم هذا ما عنيت تفاديا للمشاكل التي قد تنجم من استخدام صيغة واحدة واعطاء الكورس معناه القوي 
حتي يكون الشرح شامل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hachani bahi (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليك اخي
ممكن اعرف ماهو دور البرنامج و فيما يستخدم بالضبط ؟


----------



## boushy (10 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ العزيز المهندس حمدية صالح 
نحن لا ذلنا علي عهدنا معك وفي انتظار الشرح المميز جدا 
مع البرنامج المميز الذي كل يوم اكتشف تماما انه افضل من الtake off 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمود مدكور (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> الف شكر يا هندسة
> سؤال
> حاولت استيراد ملف اتوكاد فما نجح ارجوا الرد او مثل


السلام عليكم...
اخي ان شاء الله اعمل فيديو سريع يوضح استيراد الصيغ المختلفة. تكرم عينك
اخوك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 أغسطس 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاك..موفق ان شاء الله
اخوك


----------



## boushy (10 أغسطس 2011)

يا شباب البرنامج جميل جدا وين التفاعل مع الاخ الكريم حمدية 
جزاه الله عنا كل الخير 
فسر الي الامام ونحن من خلفك حتي يبلغ البرنامج الذي اقتنعنا به مداه 
تقبل فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (10 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج جميل ياريت تكمل للاخر يا بشمهندس واحنا معاك


----------



## Eng.zeky (10 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاه الله عنا كل الخير 
*
*برنامج جميل ياريت تكمل للاخر يا بشمهندس واحنا معاك*​


----------



## سارية عثمان (10 أغسطس 2011)

تمام مهندس حمدية جاري تحميل الدروس والمتابعة ،تقبل الله منك وبارك لك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير...جاري رفع الفيديو
تقبلوا تحياتي ..واي سؤال ان شاء الله حاضر.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 أغسطس 2011)

*درس استيراد ملفات اوتوكاد +حفظ العمل*

بسم الله
السلام عليكم...​الاخوة الاكارم هذا فيديو يوضح بعض المشاكل التي واجهت بعض الاخوة.
درس استيراد ملفات اوتوكاد +حفظ العمل
الرابط....​
http://www.mediafire.com/?xluyd4d7n701s1b​


----------



## boushy (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووور جدا ايها النبيل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابورنيم (10 أغسطس 2011)

امة فيها أمثالك 
لن تتخلف و ستتقدم بإذن الله
وبوجود نخبة المهندسين الافاضل و الاساتذة الدكاترة الاجلاء


----------



## ابورنيم (10 أغسطس 2011)

نداء لكل المهندسين بالتفاعل و التعلم
و الشكر لهندسنا حمدية
لأن من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله


----------



## boushy (10 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> نداء لكل المهندسين بالتفاعل و التعلم
> و الشكر لهندسنا حمدية
> لأن من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله




أضم صوتي الي صوتك الاخ الكريم ابورنيم 
فالمهندس حمدية يقوم بعمل رائع يستحق عليه كل الشكر
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> امة فيها أمثالك
> لن تتخلف و ستتقدم بإذن الله
> وبوجود نخبة المهندسين الافاضل و الاساتذة الدكاترة الاجلاء


 
والله انا اقل مما تقول..
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> أضم صوتي الي صوتك الاخ الكريم ابورنيم
> فالمهندس حمدية يقوم بعمل رائع يستحق عليه كل الشكر
> تقبل تحياتي


 
جزاك الله خير..
لا تتردد في طرح الاسئلة لان في ذلك فائدة للجميع وسد للثغرات في الفيديو والتي تحصل نتيجة الاستعجال او النسيان.
اخوكم.


----------



## haytham baraka (10 أغسطس 2011)

جاري التحميل 
*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 أغسطس 2011)

*درس مهم/ حساب الكميات*

*بسم الله*​*السلام عليكم...*
*الاخوة الكرام , بعد تبيان بعض خواص البرنامج ,,نأتي الى اهم فقرة حساب الكميات.*​*الرابط..*​​*http://www.mediafire.com/?5uwttoc7b7fv6kv*​​* لا تترددوا في الاسئلة*​*اخوكم.*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (11 أغسطس 2011)

جميل اوى يا بشمهندس جزالك الله خيرا عنا 

ياريت يا بشمهندس طلب بس لو حضرتك تجيب بيت صغير وتعملة حصر كامل على البرنامج لحد ما نعمل كميات فى ورقة اكسيل او ورد


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> ياريت يا بشمهندس طلب بس لو حضرتك تجيب بيت صغير وتعملة حصر كامل على البرنامج لحد ما نعمل كميات فى ورقة اكسيل او ورد


 
وجزاك خير..انا كان في بالي نفس الفكرة...بس حجم الفيديو ممكن يكون كبير اوي,لكن حنعمل فيديو ثاني يوضح اهم الفقرات في حساب الكميات وكلف الاعمال ...وتكرم عينك يا اخي.
اخوك.


----------



## civil devel (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

civil devel قال:


> مشكوررر يسلموووو


 
الله يسلمك...موفق ان شاء الله.
اخوك.


----------



## Eng.zeky (11 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

eng.zeky قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا*​


 
وجزاك..بارك الله فيك
اخوك.


----------



## أســ الحرب ــير (11 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> اخي الفاضل..
> ما هي صيغة الخرائط(الملفات) هل هي ملفات اوتوكاد ام صور..ارجو منك التوضيح واذا كان هناك اي بعد مؤشر على الخارطة, فأنه يمكنك الاستفادة منه في تعريف مقياس رسم اللوحة. وبخصوص حساب اطوال انابيب او دكتات التكييف فأنه يمكنك استخدام (تاب) Linear وتحديد خط linear جديد لكل قطر مختلف


 
أحب أن أهنئك على التألق :20:والإبداع :20: الذي نراه في الموضوع المتميز,,, وفقك الله

بخصوص استفساراتك أعلاة فإن:-

1/ الخرائط عبارة ملفات AUTOCAD.DWG
2/ لم أفهم قصدك في طلب التوضيح عن وجود أي مؤشر على الخارطة (( أول مرة أتعامل مع البرنامج )).
3/ لو تكرمت وأضفت رابط لبرنامج حساب أطوال أنابيب أو دكتات التكييف (تاب) linear, مع دليل أو شرح فكرة عمل البرنامج.

أرجوا من الإدارة التسويق وتثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة ويستفيد الجميع عن طريق دعوة أعضاء المنتدى الأكارم للمشاركة والمساهمة بما لديهم لإثراء محتوى الموضوع.

سلمت يداك أخي الكريم,,,


----------



## ابورنيم (11 أغسطس 2011)

اخي م/ حمدية في كيف نفعل او نلغي mark up او cost each او غيرها من sheet form estmation


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

أســ الحرب ــير قال:


> 1/ الخرائط عبارة ملفات AUTOCAD.DWG
> 
> 2/ لم أفهم قصدك في طلب التوضيح عن وجود أي مؤشر على الخارطة (( أول مرة أتعامل مع البرنامج )).
> 3/ لو تكرمت وأضفت رابط لبرنامج حساب أطوال أنابيب أو دكتات التكييف (تاب) linear, مع دليل أو شرح فكرة عمل البرنامج.
> ...


 جزاءك الله خير اخي الفاضل...قد تجد ضالتك في هذا الشرح حول استيراد ملف dwg .
http://www.mediafire.com/?xluyd4d7n701s1b
وبخصوص مقياس الرسم فأنه من معرفة اي بعد بين نقطتين على الرسم يمكنك مثل ما تعلمنا ان تعمل مقياس رسم لعملك.
وبخصوص حساب اطوال الانابيب فأنها تحسب بنفس طريقة حساب اطوال الجدران اذا كنت متابع للفيديو , ولا تحتاج الى برنامج
.تحياتي
اخوك​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> اخي م/ حمدية في كيف نفعل او نلغي mark up او cost each او غيرها من sheet form estmation


 
هل تقصد هذا الشيء في الصورة... نقوم بالضغظ كلك يمين بالماوس



​ 
وهذه ايضا...


​


----------



## فيصل البكوع (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور باش مهندس على هذه الدروس المفيدة وانا من المتابعين معاك وعاشت ايدك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

فيصل البكوع قال:


> مشكور باش مهندس على هذه الدروس المفيدة وانا من المتابعين معاك وعاشت ايدك


 تكرم عينك..اعضاء منتدانا يستاهلون كل الخير.
اخوك.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس بس انا مصر ان حضرتك تعملنا لو منزل صغير ونعملة حصر ودا والله طمع فى نبل حضرتك وان كان الفيديو هيبقى كبير ممكن حضرتك تقسمة على اجزاء 

وشاكرين جدا لحضرتك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> بس انا مصر ان حضرتك تعملنا لو منزل صغير ونعملة حصر ودا والله طمع فى نبل حضرتك وان كان الفيديو هيبقى كبير ممكن حضرتك تقسمة على اجزاء


 
ان شاء الله..انت تأمر أمر.
اخوك.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (11 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> ان شاء الله..انت تأمر أمر.
> اخوك.


الامر لله وحدة 
ربنا يزيدك علم يارب واسف لو كنت بتقل عليك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

*درس حساب الكميات2*

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​
الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم....
اسف على التأخير ولكن سرعة النت عندي تقترب احيانا من الصفر مما يحول دون رفع الملفات.
هذا رابط درس في حساب كميات مواد الجدران والتغليف او البياض.
الرابط...​
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WFFBE6KL 
​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (12 أغسطس 2011)

ليا الشرف انى ارد على حضرتك علطول 

الف شكر وجارى التنزيل


----------



## ابورنيم (12 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> بسم الله
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​
> الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم....
> اسف على التأخير ولكن سرعة النت عندي تقترب احيانا من الصفر مما يحول دون رفع الملفات.
> ...





اخي م/حمدية هذا الموقع لا يفتح عندنا بالسعودية www.megaupload.com
نأمل الرفع على الميدافير


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> اخي م/حمدية هذا الموقع لا يفتح عندنا بالسعودية www.megaupload.com
> نأمل الرفع على الميدافير


 والله يا اخي لولا عدم استطاعتي وتمكني من رفع الملف على الميديا او 4 شيرد ما رفعته على هذا الموقع.
لكن ان شاء الله اذا تحسن النت عندي ,فأبشر.
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> ليا الشرف انى ارد على حضرتك علطول
> 
> الف شكر وجارى التنزيل


 الشرف ليا يا بطل هههه..سحور طيب ان شاء الله.
اخوك.


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> اخي م/حمدية هذا الموقع لا يفتح عندنا بالسعودية www.megaupload.com
> نأمل الرفع على الميدافير


وانا معك يا ابورنيم 
الميقا ابلود دا ما ينفع في السعودية 
يا ريت الاخ حمدية باسرع فرصة يرفعوا علي المحبوب 
لانو نحن في انتظار كل جديد من الاخ حمدية 
اللهم نسألك ان تمن علي اخينا وحبيبنا حمدية بنت اسرع ما يكون 
لما يحبه من خير للمنتدي 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2011)

لي سؤال الي المهندس حمدية 
لماذا لايدعم البرنامج العربية 
ظهر ذلك جليا عند ما اقوم بعمل unzip لفائل العمل الذي اعمل عليه 
ياريت لو يكون في حل للمشكلة تبلغنا اعانك الله


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> وانا معك يا ابورنيم
> الميقا ابلود دا ما ينفع في السعودية
> يا ريت الاخ حمدية باسرع فرصة يرفعوا علي المحبوب
> لانو نحن في انتظار كل جديد من الاخ حمدية
> ...


 
جزاك الله خير على الدعاء الطيب (بس لو كان في صلاح الدنيا والاخرة لكان ابرك واحسن) هههه
ان شاء الله اعيد الرفع في اقرب فرصة.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> لي سؤال الي المهندس حمدية
> لماذا لايدعم البرنامج العربية
> ظهر ذلك جليا عند ما اقوم بعمل unzip لفائل العمل الذي اعمل عليه
> ياريت لو يكون في حل للمشكلة تبلغنا اعانك الله


 
اخي كثير من البرامج لا تدعم العربية,وهذا من هواننا على الناس ,مع الاسف ,لانو مرات تلقى البرامج تعتمد لغات عجيبة ولكن لا تعتمد العربية.
تحياتي.


----------



## الراااحلة (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

الراااحلة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
وجزاكم خيرا.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

*درس :اضافة الكمرات+طرح فتحات الابواب او الشبابيك*

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​الاخوة الكرام..
من اجل ان تكون عملية التخمين دقيقة ومضبوطة قدر الامكان تابع معي هذا الدرس.​درس :اضافة الكمرات+طرح فتحات الابواب او الشبابيك
الرابط..

http://www.mediafire.com/?vzqt0ag7fsq9obq​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​
> الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم....
> ...


 
للاخوة الذين اشتكوا من موقع الميغا ابلود ..هذا رابط اخر..

http://leechfactory.com/gwqbmyvnlmx6/_D8_B7_AD_D8_B7_B3_D8_B7_A7_D8_B7_A8__D8_B8_C6.html​


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> للاخوة الذين اشتكوا من موقع الميغا ابلود ..هذا رابط اخر..
> 
> http://leechfactory.com/gwqbmyvnlmx6/_D8_B7_AD_D8_B7_B3_D8_B7_A7_D8_B7_A8__D8_B8_C6.html​


Unable to connect







Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at s6.leechfactory.com:182.





The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> unable to connect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخي ارجو منك اعلامي ...هل تم تجاوز الاشكالات والتحميل من الموقع؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتي...
اخوك.


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2011)

منذ الامس وانا احاول التحميل لكن ليس بالامكان ابدا 
حتي خلت ان المشكلة في البرنامج المستعملة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> منذ الامس وانا احاول التحميل لكن ليس بالامكان ابدا
> حتي خلت ان المشكلة في البرنامج المستعملة
> تقبل تحياتي


 
اخي حاول مع هذا الرابط...
وخبرني النتيجة..

http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__%D9%83%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AA2-1.rar


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (12 أغسطس 2011)

باذن الله جارى رفع حصر الكميات 2 على الميديا فير


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> باذن الله جارى رفع حصر الكميات 2 على الميديا فير


 
جزاك الله خير على المساعدة..كثير من الاخوة يعانون من موقع ميغاابلود واني احاول اجد حل.
شكرا...اخي.
تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (12 أغسطس 2011)

دا الدرس بتاع حصر الكميات 2 على المحبوب الميديا فير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?s1w99c2s05r5t7j​


----------



## ابورنيم (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (12 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت يكون فية تفاعل من الادارة ب انهم يضيفوا الروابط فى الموضوع نفسة


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
وينك يا رجل...حمد الله على السلامة
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> دا الدرس بتاع حصر الكميات 2 على المحبوب الميديا فير ​
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?s1w99c2s05r5t7j​


 

تسلم يا بطل...جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جاري الهوامل (12 أغسطس 2011)

والله انت الي راقي ياراقي يا اخوي العراقي


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> اخي حاول مع هذا الرابط...
> وخبرني النتيجة..
> 
> http://www.rapidown.in/files/rapidown.in__%d9%83%d9%85%d9%8a%d8%a7%d8%aa2-1.rar



تم التحميل 
رابط ممتاز وسريع جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (12 أغسطس 2011)

نرجوا من اارة المنتدى نقل الدروس الى الصفحة الاولى للتسهيل


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

جاري الهوامل قال:


> والله انت الي راقي ياراقي يا اخوي العراقي


 
انت الراقي...بارك الله فيك
اخوك.


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (12 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> *بسم الله*​
> *السلام عليكم...*
> *الاخوة الكرام , بعد تبيان بعض خواص البرنامج ,,نأتي الى اهم فقرة حساب الكميات.*​
> *الرابط..*​
> ...


 الرابط مش شغال


----------



## فيصل البكوع (12 أغسطس 2011)

عاشت ايدك خوش شرح


----------



## فيصل البكوع (12 أغسطس 2011)

بس انا عندي سؤال؟؟
انا ما مشتغل قبل ابرنامج تخمين بس هذا البرنامج حيل عجبني يعني هذا البرنامج من البرامج المعتمدة بلتخمين 
شكرا


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2011)

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> نرجوا من اارة المنتدى نقل الدروس الى الصفحة الاولى للتسهيل


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

فيصل البكوع قال:


> بس انا عندي سؤال؟؟
> انا ما مشتغل قبل ابرنامج تخمين بس هذا البرنامج حيل عجبني يعني هذا البرنامج من البرامج المعتمدة بلتخمين
> شكرا


 
طبعا اخي هذا برنامج عالمي سعرة بالسوق 950 دولار. طبعا يوجد برامج اخرى مشهورة مثل autodisk quantity takeoff بس طبعا هذا افضل واقوى واسهل.
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> الرابط مش شغال


 
حاول من جديد اخي..لاني قمت الان بفحص الرابط وهو يعمل.
شكرا..واي شي لا تترد في السؤال
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

*درس جديـــــد/ التصدير الى برنامج الاكســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل*

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
اخواني هذا درس جديد يوضح التصدير الى برنامج الاكسل
الرابط ميديافاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?qa4s3nmt7bh5mbr​


----------



## سارية عثمان (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم حمدية متابعين والحمد لله ،نرجو لك الفلاح في حياتك....الرجاء من المشرفين ترتيب الروابط وتوضيح التكرار ووضعها بأول المشاركة .


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (12 أغسطس 2011)

الروابط ما بتفتح معى اخى


----------



## رمزي2009 (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك بس لو ممكن ملف الورد الي فية الشرح


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

سارية عثمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم حمدية متابعين والحمد لله ،نرجو لك الفلاح في حياتك....الرجاء من المشرفين ترتيب الروابط وتوضيح التكرار ووضعها بأول المشاركة .


 
بارك الله فيك.
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> الروابط ما بتفتح معى اخى


 
اخي اذا لم يكن الميديافاير محجوب في بلدك ,فمعنى ذلك انو يوجد ضغط على السيرفر ..حاول مجددا في وقت لاحق.
واعلمني النتيجة
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

رمزي2009 قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيك بس لو ممكن ملف الورد الي فية الشرح


 ان شاء الله ارفع الملف
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

*الدرس الاخير:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي*

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​للاخوة الاعزاء,السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
على مدى الايام الماضية كنا مشغولين بتسجيل وتحميل او تنزيل الفيديو الخاص بهذه الدروس البسيطة
والليلة ان شاء الله سيكون الدرس الاخير من هذه الدروس.الذي اتمناه من الله ,ان اكون قد وفقت في المساعدة في التعرف على هذا البرنامج المفيد,وأرجو من جميع الاخوة مسامحتي على اي تقصير غير مقصود بدر مني تجاه اي اخ من الاخوة.
الدرس الاخير يتحدث عن ربط ملف العمل لبرنامج planswift بملف اكسيل تفاعلي مسبق الاعدادات.
وهذه دعوة لكل الاخوة للبحث في البرنامج لانه بصراحة يحتوي على الكثير من المزايا الجيدة والمفيدة.​الرابط على ملتي ابلود

http://www.multiupload.com/MVZEC1NJ60 

اسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب.
اخوكم المهندس
مثنى العزاوي​


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> بسم الله
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​للاخوة الاعزاء,السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> على مدى الايام الماضية كنا مشغولين بتسجيل وتحميل او تنزيل الفيديو الخاص بهذه الدروس البسيطة
> والليلة ان شاء الله سيكون الدرس الاخير من هذه الدروس.الذي اتمناه من الله ,ان اكون قد وفقت في المساعدة في التعرف على هذا البرنامج المفيد,وأرجو من جميع الاخوة مسامحتي على اي تقصير غير مقصود بدر مني تجاه اي اخ من الاخوة.
> ...




*والله الواحد مش عارف يعمل ايه ولكن كل ما أستطيع قوله يارب يجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتكم امين
**جزاك الله خير وأسأل الله لك التوفيق وللأمة الإسلامية
**اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على نبينا محمد و جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جميع روابط الدروس حسب الترتيب*

ادناه روابط جميع الدروس مع التكرار وحسب الترتيب​ 

تحميل البرنامج مع الكراك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t276255.html
*********************************************
الدرس الاول:- التنصيب والتفعيل
http://www.mediafire.com/?8fowfki3hawb3g7
*********************************************
الدرس الثاني, ويتحدث عن عمل مشروع جديد وتثبيت مقياس رسم للمشروع
http://www.mediafire.com/?potxo6fd26ksbx8
*********************************************
الدرس الثالث:- تثبيت المساحات والاطوال
http://www.mediafire.com/?eo58r3mp8rxve3t
*********************************************
الدرس الرابع وفيه تكملة وتبيان لبعض الامور
الرابط...
http://www.mediafire.com/?rps4wzr9r13vz11
*********************************************
رابط الدرس الخامس:- تكميلي في شرح بعض الخواص
الرابط...
http://www.mediafire.com/?mljuph2l76smb18
*********************************************
الدرس السادس استيراد ملفات اوتوكاد +حفظ العمل
الرابط....
http://www.mediafire.com/?xluyd4d7n701s1b
*********************************************
الدرس السابع: حساب الكميات.
الرابط..
http://www.mediafire.com/?5uwttoc7b7fv6kv
*********************************************
الدرس الثامن في حساب كميات مواد الجدران والتغليف او البياض.
الرابط...
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WFFBE6KL 
رابط اخر
http://leechfactory.com/gwqbmyvnlmx6..._D8_B8_C6.html
رابط اخر
http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__كميات2-1.rar
رابط اخر
http://www.mediafire.com/?s1w99c2s05r5t7j​ 
*********************************************
الدرس التاسع :اضافة الكمرات+طرح فتحات الابواب او الشبابيك
الرابط..
http://www.mediafire.com/?vzqt0ag7fsq9obq
*********************************************
الدرس العاشر : يوضح التصدير الى برنامج الاكسل
الرابط ميديافاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?qa4s3nmt7bh5mbr
*********************************************
الدرس الحادي عشر:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي 
http://www.multiupload.com/MVZEC1NJ60​ 

اخوكم المهندس
مثنى العزاوي​


----------



## الراااحلة (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2011)

*
اخوكم المهندس
مثنى العزاوي​* يا باشمهندس مثني دوختنا معاك 
اثني عليك الحبيب المصطفي 
تقبل وافر شكري وتقديري


----------



## فيصل البكوع (12 أغسطس 2011)

والله ما قصرت اخ مثنى 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (12 أغسطس 2011)

متشكرين لحضرتك جدا على الجهد دا 
بس دا طلب من حضرتك يا بشمهندس انك تجيب منزل صغير حتى اصغر من اللى موجود فى الشرح ونعملة زى مشروع ونعمل حصر زى ما اكون شغال فى شركة بحيث لو حد من الاخوة مستوعبش الشرح فيكون هذا المثال عون لة 

لو حضرتك اعتذرت ف ياريت حد من الاخوة اللى فهموا الدورة جيدا يعمل هو الشرح دا 

لكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

الراااحلة


> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم خيرا.


boushy


> يا باشمهندس مثني دوختنا معاك


تسلم يا اخي..تقبل الله صيامك.


فيصل البكوع


> والله ما قصرت اخ مثنى
> وجزاك الله خير


 
وجزاك خيرا.


darkmetal1001


> بس دا طلب من حضرتك يا بشمهندس انك تجيب منزل صغير حتى اصغر من اللى موجود فى الشرح ونعملة زى مشروع ونعمل حصر زى ما اكون شغال فى شركة بحيث لو حد من الاخوة مستوعبش الشرح فيكون هذا المثال عون لة


ان شاء الله...اذا مكني الله تعالى ,فلن اقصر ان شاء الله.


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (12 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم...بارك الله بيك استاذ مثنى وجزاك كل خير ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك اتمنى يستمر تفاعلك معنا لو في مشكله حتى نتصل بيك مجهودك اكثر من رائع تقبل مني خالص التحيات


----------



## haytham baraka (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> اتمنى يستمر تفاعلك معنا لو في مشكله حتى نتصل بيك


 
ان شاء الله انا جاهز... ولا تترد في السؤال انت وجميع الاخوة
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

haytham baraka قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا*​


 
وجزاك خيرا
اخوك.


----------



## إسلام علي (13 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> ادناه روابط جميع الدروس مع التكرار وحسب الترتيب​
> 
> تحميل البرنامج مع الكراك
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t276255.html
> ...


*جزاكم الله خيرا* وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.zeky (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تعزي1 (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخير على فكره انا حملت البرنامج لكن معى مشكله هو كيف احمل ملف من الاتوكاد الى البرنامج الشرح الموجود يشرح تحميل المشروع من الصور الى البرنامج نحن ننتضر الرد وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 أغسطس 2011)

تعزي1 قال:


> شكرا لك يا بشمهندس رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخير على فكره انا حملت البرنامج لكن معى مشكله هو كيف احمل ملف من الاتوكاد الى البرنامج الشرح الموجود يشرح تحميل المشروع من الصور الى البرنامج نحن ننتضر الرد وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع


 
وانت بخير ..تقبل الله صيامك.
يوجد شرح فيديو لعملية استيراد ملف اوتوكاد..وهي لا تفرق بشيء عن استيراد الصور.

الدرس السادس استيراد ملفات اوتوكاد +حفظ العمل
الرابط....
http://www.mediafire.com/?xluyd4d7n701s1b

سحور طيب ان شاء الله
تصبح على خير​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 أغسطس 2011)

eng.zeky قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
وجزاك خيرا...


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 أغسطس 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا* وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
وجزاك خيرا من ذلك


----------



## ابورنيم (13 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> وينك يا رجل...حمد الله على السلامة
> اخوك.




تسلم يا باشا
بدأت و الحمد لله اطبق البرنامج على مشاريعي
و جالس ابدأ في تعميم استخدام البرنامج بإدارتي لكافة المهندسين
و نسأل الله ان يوفقك و يعطيك كل ما تتمنى


----------



## ابورنيم (13 أغسطس 2011)

صراحة انت مهندس متميز
لذا قررنا ما هو ات /
1- نطلب من الاخوة الدعاء لك و لوالدك و المسلمين
2- نطلب منك اختيار برنامج اخر و شرحه
3- نطلب من الادارة عمل شهادة شكر و تقدير بإسم المنتى و ادارته و أعضلئه و سحبه بالسكنر و ارسالها لك

تحياتي و تقديري
أخوك م/ احمد حامد الزبيدي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> صراحة انت مهندس متميز
> لذا قررنا ما هو ات /
> 1- نطلب من الاخوة الدعاء لك و لوالدك و المسلمين
> 2- نطلب منك اختيار برنامج اخر و شرحه
> ...


 جزاك الله خير...دا من ذوقك وحسن اخلاقك ,,انت المتميز
اخوك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 أغسطس 2011)

*ملف وورد شرح خطوات العمل الاجمالية*

بسم الله​ 
بناءا على طلب احد الاخوة ,والذي طلب فيه ملف الوورد الذي يظهر في الفيديو ,ارفق الملف في المرفقات ,وارجو ان يكون مفيدا.​اخوكم.
المهندس
مثنى العزاوي​


----------



## إسلام علي (13 أغسطس 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> صراحة انت مهندس متميز
> لذا قررنا ما هو ات /
> 1- نطلب من الاخوة الدعاء لك و لوالدك و المسلمين
> 2- نطلب منك اختيار برنامج اخر و شرحه
> ...


اتفق معك وأسأل الله أن يتقبل عمل المهندس حمدية ويكتبه في ميزان حسناته ويغفر لوالديه
وأنوه أنه من الأفضل رفع الفيديوهات على يوتيوب


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا اتفق مع الاخ اسلام في رفع الدروس على اليوتيوب لاني لحد الان لم استطيع تنزيل درس واحد شاكر تعاونك معنا متعبيك ويانا وبطلباتنا الله يوفقك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (14 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا اتفق مع الاخ اسلام في رفع الدروس على اليوتيوب لاني لحد الان لم استطيع تنزيل درس واحد شاكر تعاونك معنا متعبيك ويانا وبطلباتنا الله يوفقك


 ان شاء الله...احاول رفع الدروس على 4 شيرد ,هل ينفع ؟
اخوك.


----------



## م/مثنى العزاوي (14 أغسطس 2011)

*روابط جديدة ولفترة مؤقتة لجميع دروس planswift*

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​ 
الاخوة الكرام ,,روابط جديدة ((ولكن مؤقتة)) , يعني ممكن تنحذف بعد 3 يوم لجميع دروس planswift​ 
تحميل البرنامج مع الكراك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t276255.html
*********************************************
الدرس الاول:- التنصيب والتفعيل
http://www.mediafire.com/?8fowfki3hawb3g7
رابط اخر..
http://www.4shared.com/file/IFDYQw9F/___online.html
*********************************************
الدرس الثاني, ويتحدث عن عمل مشروع جديد وتثبيت مقياس رسم للمشروع
http://www.mediafire.com/?potxo6fd26ksbx8
رابط اخر..​http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%
B9_%D8%AC%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%AF_%D9%88%D8%AA%D8%AB%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%AA_%D9%
85%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%B3_%D8%B1%D8%B3%D9%85.rar​ 


*********************************************
الدرس الثالث:- تثبيت المساحات والاطوال
http://www.mediafire.com/?eo58r3mp8rxve3t
رابط اخر...​ 

http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%
A7%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AA_%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B7%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%
84.rar​ 


*********************************************
الدرس الرابع وفيه تكملة وتبيان لبعض الامور
الرابط...
http://www.mediafire.com/?rps4wzr9r13vz11
رابط اخر..​ 

http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__%D8%A8%D8%B9%D8%B6_%D8%A7%
D9%84%D8%AE%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B51.rar
​ 
*********************************************
رابط الدرس الخامس:- تكميلي في شرح بعض الخواص
الرابط...
http://www.mediafire.com/?mljuph2l76smb18
رابط اخر..​
http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__%D8%A8%D8%B9%D8%B6_%D8%A7%
D9%84%D8%AE%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B52.rar​ 

*********************************************
الدرس السادس استيراد ملفات اوتوكاد +حفظ العمل
الرابط....
http://www.mediafire.com/?xluyd4d7n701s1b
رابط اخر..​
http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__%D9%85%D9%84%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%
AA_%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%AA%D9%88%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%AF%2B%D8%AD%D9%81%D8%B8_%
D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%85%D9%84.rar
​ 
*********************************************
الدرس السابع: حساب الكميات.
الرابط..
http://www.mediafire.com/?5uwttoc7b7fv6kv
رابط اخر...​http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__%D9%83%D9%85%D9%8A%
D8%A7%D8%
AA1.rar​ 


*********************************************
الدرس الثامن في حساب كميات مواد الجدران والتغليف او البياض.
الرابط...
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WFFBE6KL 
رابط اخر
http://leechfactory.com/gwqbmyvnlmx6..._D8_B8_C6.html
رابط اخر​ 
http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__%D9%83%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%
AA2-1.rar​ 

رابط اخر
http://www.mediafire.com/?s1w99c2s05r5t7j​ 
*********************************************
الدرس التاسع :اضافة الكمرات+طرح فتحات الابواب او الشبابيك
الرابط..
http://www.mediafire.com/?vzqt0ag7fsq9obq
رابط اخر...
http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__planswift.rar​ 

*********************************************
الدرس العاشر : يوضح التصدير الى برنامج الاكسل
الرابط ميديافاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?qa4s3nmt7bh5mbr
رابط اخر..​ 
http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in__الى_ا%
D9%84%D8%A7%D9%83%D8%B3%D9%84.rar​ 

*********************************************
الدرس الحادي عشر:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي 
http://www.multiupload.com/MVZEC1NJ60​


----------



## حمزهههههه (14 أغسطس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## AYMAN231 (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي حمدية صالح
مكن الملف اللى حضرتك اشتغلت به فالدورة
سواء كان اوتزكاد از pdf او صورة

تحياتى لك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (14 أغسطس 2011)

ayman231 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي حمدية صالح
> ممكن الملف اللى حضرتك اشتغلت به فالدورة
> سواء كان اوتزكاد از pdf او صورة
> 
> تحياتى لك


وبارك فيك...
الملف ان شاء الله ,,تجده في المرفقات
اخوك.


----------



## AYMAN231 (14 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> وبارك فيك...
> الملف ان شاء الله ,,تجده في المرفقات
> اخوك.



شكرا على سرعة الرد
جزاك الله خير يا اخي وجعله ف ميزان حسناتك يارب
ورمضان كريم عليك


----------



## anass81 (14 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> ادناه روابط جميع الدروس مع التكرار وحسب الترتيب​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك اخي مثنى على مجهودك المميز في هذا الموضوع
تم تعديل المشاركة الأولى بحيث تحتوي جميع الدروس مرتبة 

الموضوع للتثبيت نظراً لأهميته


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء...
والله ,هذا من افضل المنتديات الهندسية ,استفدنا منه كثيرا, ورد الجميل واجب علينا.
اخوك.


----------



## سارية عثمان (15 أغسطس 2011)

لك الشكر مجدداً اخي م.حمدية، ما شاء الله على الطرح المميز زادك الله علماً وفتح عليك ابواب الخير.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 أغسطس 2011)

سارية عثمان قال:


> لك الشكر مجدداً اخي م.حمدية، ما شاء الله على الطرح المميز زادك الله علماً وفتح عليك ابواب الخير.


 
جزاك الله خير على الدعاء... أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ,انه سميع مجيب.
اخوك.​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 أغسطس 2011)

*ملف وورد مفيد للتخمين/// جدول كميات المواد الانشائية*

بسم الله 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
ملف مفيد جدا في معرفة كميات المواد الانشائية لمختلف اعمال التنفيذ.((ملف وورد))
ارجو ان يكون مفيد للاخوة...
اخوكم.
الملف في المرفقات.​


----------



## lolo200890 (16 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحت مهندسنا الغالي معظم ملفات الورد اللي حضرتك حاططها كلها علي ورد 2007 ياريت تحفظ الملفات علي 2003 وترفعها مره احري ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (16 أغسطس 2011)

lolo200890 قال:


> لو سمحت مهندسنا الغالي معظم ملفات الورد اللي حضرتك حاططها كلها علي ورد 2007 ياريت تحفظ الملفات علي 2003 وترفعها مره احري ولك جزيل الشكر


 تكرم عينك...
الملف في المرفقات.


----------



## bahaa1987 (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يامهندسنا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (17 أغسطس 2011)

انا كنت طلبت من حضرتك يا بشمهندس انك تعملنا زى مشروع كامل لحصر لبيت صغير جدا 
بس عشان نعرف بالترتيب الخطوات و دا يكون خير معين لنا 

وشكرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (17 أغسطس 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> انا كنت طلبت من حضرتك يا بشمهندس انك تعملنا زى مشروع كامل لحصر لبيت صغير جدا
> بس عشان نعرف بالترتيب الخطوات و دا يكون خير معين لنا
> 
> وشكرا



ان شاء الله... والله مش ناسي.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## safys (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ... ياريت شرح على مشروع حقيقى كامل


----------



## laissy99 (18 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك م ولك الشكر على الاهتمام والاسراع بالشروع في الدورة ،تم التنصيب بنجاح والتعرف السريع على البرنامج،متابعين ان شاء الله.
جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك.
*


----------



## boushy (19 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> تكرم عينك...
> الملف في المرفقات.


لك كل الشكر اخي الغالي مثني العزاوي 
لكن صراحة لم افهم اغلب التسميات الا الخرسانة للاختلاف في التسميات في الدول العربية 
تقبل تحياتي 
م. عمر البوشي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (20 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> لك كل الشكر اخي الغالي مثني العزاوي
> لكن صراحة لم افهم اغلب التسميات الا الخرسانة للاختلاف في التسميات في الدول العربية
> تقبل تحياتي
> م. عمر البوشي


 
والله كلامك صحيح اخي م عمر,,المصطلحات بالعراقي.,وهذه مشكلة عامة ,يعني دائما تواجهني مع اللهجة المصرية مثلا..(اللياسة!!!؟؟) وكثير غيرها.
يا ليت تكون عندنا مرجعية للمصطلحات ,,وعموما راح احاول اعدل الملف,((بس بأي لهجة!))
شكرا.


----------



## المهندس العراقي21 (20 أغسطس 2011)

رمضان كريم تحية طيبة
انا طالب في كلية الهندسة المدنية 
ولدي سؤال حول ارضيات الصب خار جالمنزل اي كراج خارج البيت لي النية في صبها بل خلطة اسمنتية ممكن اعرف افضل طريقة لصب هاكذا صبة اما باب المنزل الخارجية ومااهي افضل طريقة لتسليحها اسفل الصب لمنعها من التشقق وماهي نسب الخلط الافضل لها تحياتي


----------



## المهندس العراقي21 (20 أغسطس 2011)

اخي رابط البرنامج لا يعمل تنصيف البرنامج


----------



## انور الاستشاري (20 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن تعيد رفع البرنامج على روابط المديا فاير لان موقع تحميل البرنامج غير شغال 
أخوك مهندس إنشائي من الحله/العراق
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (20 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ... ياريت شرح على مشروع حقيقى كامل*


----------



## m n plane (21 أغسطس 2011)

كتير مشكوره على ها الاداء الرائع.......تحياتى


----------



## مهندس عامر (21 أغسطس 2011)

هذا العمل نفتخر بيه يا اخي العزيز الملقب بال حمدية صالح بس مانكدر ان نحمل البرنامج من الموقع الاصلي ومااعرف ليش ماتصير وحبذا لو تكرمت ان ترفع البرنامج على موقع 4shared وتكتمل الفضل باذن الله


----------



## محمود مدكور (21 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت يابشمهندس تشرح على مشروع كامل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majde-sa (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المميز ولكن ماهو برنامج التخميين؟؟


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رابط جديد للبرنامج+ الكراك*

بسم الله
نظرا للصعوبات التي يعانيها بعض الاخوة في تحميل برنامج planswift9 من الموقع الاصلي
اضع بين ايديكم نسخة من البرنامج + الكراك.
الرابط في المرفقات
تقبلوا تحياتي 
اخوكم.​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (22 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس العراقي21 قال:


> رمضان كريم تحية طيبة
> انا طالب في كلية الهندسة المدنية
> ولدي سؤال حول ارضيات الصب خار ج المنزل اي كراج خارج البيت لي النية في صبها بل خلطة اسمنتية ممكن اعرف افضل طريقة لصب هاكذا صبة اما باب المنزل الخارجية ومااهي افضل طريقة لتسليحها اسفل الصب لمنعها من التشقق وماهي نسب الخلط الافضل لها تحياتي


السلام عليكم..
يمكنك استخدام خلطة كونكريتية((1 سمنت+3 رمل+ 6 حصى)) والافضل يكون الاسمنت مقاوم للاملاح.تستطيع تلافي حدوث تشققات بعمل :- 
1- الصبة على شكل قطع لا تزيد عن 2م في كل اتجاه مع استخدام فلين((ستايروبور)) لملئ المفاصل ,لاغراض التمدد.
2- عن طريق تسليح الصبة بــ brc , وفي هذه الحالة لا تحتاج الى تقطيع الصبة ,او عمل مفاصل.
تحياتي.​


----------



## anass81 (22 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> نظرا للصعوبات التي يعانيها بعض الاخوة في تحميل برنامج planswift9 من الموقع الاصلي
> اضع بين ايديكم نسخة من البرنامج + الكراك.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

تم إضافة هذه المشاركة الى الموضوع الأول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t276255-2.html#post2291780

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (22 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم إضافة هذه المشاركة الى الموضوع الأول
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t276255-2.html#post2291780
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ...جزاك الله خير​


----------



## arahem (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## safys (23 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن شرح على مشروع حقيقى ولو صغير 
علشان بس نعرف الخطوات بالترتيب 
وشكرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (23 أغسطس 2011)

safys قال:


> ممكن شرح على مشروع حقيقى ولو صغير
> علشان بس نعرف الخطوات بالترتيب
> وشكرا


 
ان شاء الله تعالى, ارفع فيديو المشروع قريبا.
بس محتاج دعائكم.
اخوكم.​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (24 أغسطس 2011)

*حصر وتخمين كميات مشروع صغير بواسطة planswift9*

بسم الله
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

الاخوة الكرام الافاضل..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
اولا ..ارجو منكم ان تعذروني لانني تأخرت في عمل مشروع صغير كما وعدتكم,ولكن الله اعلم بأسباب التأخير من انشغال في هذا الشهر الكريم(رمضان), وعطل الحاسوب المزمن والذي ارهقني جدا.
عموما تجدون ان شاء الله في المرفقات رابط مجموعة من الفيديوهات توضح المباشرة بتخمين مشروع صغير,وسوف اكمل ان شاء الله الفيديوهات وبشكل تفاعلي ايضا ,لتعم الفائدة من حيث الاسئلة والاستفسارات.
اخوكم.​


----------



## م زكريا (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير .... 
و حفظك الله و جميع أهلنا في العراق ...


----------



## anass81 (25 أغسطس 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​
> الاخوة الكرام الافاضل..
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الأولى

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

م زكريا قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير ....
> و حفظك الله و جميع أهلنا في العراق ...


 
وجزاك خير من ذلك وحفظك والمسلمون جميعا.
اخوك​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الأولى
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 
جزاك الله خير
فقط ملاحظة اخي انس,عند الضغط على الرابط يعمل لووب على نفس الصفحة,ارجو ملاحظة ذلك.
اخوك.​


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله ألف خير *


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> *جزاك الله ألف خير *


 
وجزاك خير
موفق ان شاء الله
اخوك.​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

*حمل مشروع العمل*

بسم الله​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
ادناه رابط المشروع الصغير الذي يتم العمل عليه في الفيديو ,لكي يتمكن الاخوة من المتابعة والمناقشة​الرابط..

http://www.multiupload.com/C18AFKQSAF​


----------



## fojee_0 (25 أغسطس 2011)

لا ندرى ماذا نقول غير الدعاء لك بتمام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

fojee_0 قال:


> لا ندرى ماذا نقول غير الدعاء لك بتمام الصحه والعافيه


 جزاك الله خير الجزاء
اخي لاتتردد في اي سؤال او استفسار.
اخوك.​


----------



## عمالقه النهرين (27 أغسطس 2011)

وفقكم الله


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (27 أغسطس 2011)

عمالقه النهرين قال:


> وفقكم الله


 ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى, وجميع المسلمين.​


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر الجزيل لك يااخي مثنى على جهودك الجبارة في توصيل المعلومة بكل امانة واخلاص جزاك الله الخير الكثير بصراحة انا استفدت كثيرا من محاضراتك وعندي سؤالين لو سمحت لي هل يفرق ان scale ناخذ باتجاه واحد لو اتجاهين العمودي والافقي في الحسابات والسؤال الثاني رابط الدروس لتخمين المشروع الصغير 
http://www.multiupload.com/2FHV41W3PX يطلع بهذه الصيغة فقط وياريت ادلني على طريقة ثانية لفتح الرابط ادري مدوخيك ويانا والله ينطيك الصحة والعافية وتحقيق ماتتمناه ان شاء الله


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (28 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> هل يفرق ان scale ناخذ باتجاه واحد لو اتجاهين العمودي والافقي في الحسابات
> *السؤال الثاني رابط الدروس لتخمين المشروع الصغير
> http://www.multiupload.com/2FHV41W3PX يطلع بهذه الصيغة فقط وياريت ادلني على طريقة ثانية لفتح الرابط ادري مدوخيك ويانا والله ينطيك الصحة والعافية وتحقيق ماتتمناه ان شاء الله


 
وعليكم السلام..اخي الفاضل ,
1-لا فرق بين ان يكون الـ scale عموي او افقي,المهم ان يكون دقيق .
2-وهذا رابط ثاني على الميديافاير...​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?fzy2xc90nm83088#1​


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لسرعة الاجابة وقد تم تحميل الفايل بس اعذرني اني قصدت الرابط الذي يحتوي على مجموعة من الفيديوهات توضح المباشرة بتخمين مشروع صغير ( مشاركة 163) هل هو نفسه الذي تقصده في (مشاركة 170) واسف مرة ثانية للازعاج


----------



## احمد الخطيب1 (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (28 أغسطس 2011)

احمد الخطيب1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
وفيك بارك الله​


----------



## احمدالزيادي (29 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو المساعده بكيفيت التنزيل للبرنامج


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (29 أغسطس 2011)

احمدالزيادي قال:


> ارجو المساعده بكيفيت التنزيل للبرنامج


 
هذا رابط البرنامج من موقعه الرسمي...
www.planswift.com

وهذا رابط البرنامج مع الكراك مضغوط ...
http://www.multiupload.com/PFMLHL5BAI
ارجو لك الموفقية وكل عام والمسلمون بخير

​


----------



## knights (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المهم جدا لكل مهندس دمتم سالمين وننتظر المزيد


----------



## knights (30 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
عندي مشكلة في تنزيل الدرس الثامن 

رابط اخر
http://leechfactory.com/gwqbmyvnlmx6..._D8_B8_C6.html
رابط اخر
http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidow...7ت2-1.rar
رابط اخر
http://www.mediafire.com/?s1w99c2s05r5t7j

ممكن المساعدة تحياتي الحارة لكل الاخوه والاخوات


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (30 أغسطس 2011)

knights قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كل عام وانتم بالف خير
> عندي مشكلة في تنزيل الدرس الثامن
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم..
اخي ,هذا رابط..لفترة محدودة ,,اعتقد يومين, الرابط في المرفقات...
لكن بالنسبة لرابط الميديافاير لقد جربته الان وهو شغال!!.
تقبل تحياتي
اخوك.​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووو اخويه على هاي المشاركات الرائعه


----------



## elnino (2 سبتمبر 2011)

والله اخى جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> مشكوووووووووووو اخويه على هاي المشاركات الرائعه


 
الحمد لله على السلامة...وين اختفيت! شنو اخبارك؟
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

elnino قال:


> والله اخى جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


 
وجزاك خيرا من ذلك

ان شاء الله ارفع الدرس الاخير مع المشروع الصغير كاملا
قريبا وهو اخر فيديو بالموضوع.
تقبل تحياتي
اخوك​


----------



## abdallah nasr (2 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا برنامج رائع واتمنى لو عند عندة فكرة فى تكوين جداول الكميات على النظام البريطانى b.o.q يرفعلنا دروس بيها وولكى جزيل الشكر يابشمهندسة على البرنامج الرائع دة


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

abdallah nasr قال:


> فعلا برنامج رائع واتمنى لو حد عندة فكرة فى تكوين جداول الكميات على النظام البريطانى b.o.q يرفعلنا دروس بيها


 
لا اعرف ان كان يوجد جداول الكميات بالنظام البريطاني,وهل هناك فرق ,وما هو الفرق؟؟؟
ارجو الافادة من الاخوة الذين عندهم ألمام بالموضوع.
اخوكم​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> الحمد لله على السلامة...وين اختفيت! شنو اخبارك؟
> تقبل تحياتي​



هلا بيك حبي استاذ مثنى والله جاي استعد للمتحانات ....
ادعيلي انجح واتخرج ....

ان شاءالله ارجع للملتقى بعد 20 / 10 / 2011


----------



## himaelnady (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## موسي الكردي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جاري التحميل والتجربه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله


ادناه رابط شرح بالصور لطريقة اضافة فولدر خارجي(من خارج برنامج بلان سويفت),وذلك لتلافي حصول تشوه في اللغة العربية . ,لان الاصل ان البرنامج يقوم بعملية حفظ الي لكل مشروع تقوم بعمله(ويتضمن ذلك نسخة من جميع المخططات والصور),وفي حالة الرغبة في نقل العمل الى مكان اخر ,,فيجب نقل كل المخططات والصور والاضافات معا .والبرنامج يقدم طريقتين لعمل ذلك,الطريقة الاولى تعرفنا عليها سابقا ,عن طريق ضغط العمل الى ملف zip ,وكانت تسبب تشوه في اللغة العربية للكتابات بسبب عدم توافقها,واليوم نشرح الطريقة الثانية,وفيها يتم عمل فولدر خارجي وربطه بالبرنامج وعمل نسخة من المشروع ووضعها فيه.


ارجو لكم الموفقية....


الرابط...


http://www.mediafire.com/?ii0sicwmi2769ic


اخوكم.​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 سبتمبر 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط
> 
> *مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(
> 
> ...


 
وجزاكم خيرا من ذلك,
الحمد لله على السلامة
عودا حميدا, وعمرا مديدا في طاعة الله وحفظه.​


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا افضل موضوع شاهدته في منتدى الهندسة المدنية
ارجو الاستمرار ووفقك الله من كل قلبي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 سبتمبر 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> وجزاكم خيرا من ذلك,
> الحمد لله على السلامة
> عودا حميدا, وعمرا مديدا في طاعة الله وحفظه.​



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم المستمرة التى تقدمها لمساعدة الجميع بالقسم المدنى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 سبتمبر 2011)

حمدية صالح قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## knights (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير وربي يوفقك


----------



## hossam_3001 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

آلف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد الاستفسار عن امكانية حساب حديد التسليح الرئيسي وللكانات من الرسم او يجب ادخال المعادلات الخاصة بها في فايل خاص بها فانا عندي مشروع فيه اعمدة ذات اشكال غير منتظمة الشكل وموضح عليها كل تفاصيل التسليح الرجاء توضيح ذلك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد الاستفسار عن امكانية حساب حديد التسليح الرئيسي وللكانات من الرسم او يجب ادخال المعادلات الخاصة بها في فايل خاص بها فانا عندي مشروع فيه اعمدة ذات اشكال غير منتظمة الشكل وموضح عليها كل تفاصيل التسليح الرجاء توضيح ذلك مع الشكر الجزيل


 
اخي الفاضل ,حاليا معظم برامج التصميم تقوم بعملية حساب اطوال واوزان حديد التسليح المستخدم في العمل ,,يعني تقدر تضيفها للعمل مباشرة ولا داعي لحسابها. ولكن في حالة عدم وجودها تقدر تحسبها ,وفي المرفقات درس بالصور +المشروع الذي تم عليه العمل .واي سؤال لا تتردد.
اخوك​


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الشكر الجزيل ولكن بصراحة عاجز عن شكر هذا الكرم والتواصل البناء الذي في كل مرة استفيد من الرد بمعلومة قيمة:31: جزالك الله الخير الكثير ويسر امورك آمين. ارجو ان لااثقل عليك فقط ماذا تنصحني بالنسبة لحساب كميات حديد التسليح للعتبات بانواعها المختلفة وخاصة حديد المنحني وحساباته المعقدة اذا كان لابد من ادخال الحسابات في برنامج بلان سويفت فهل هناك برنامج تثق فيه ومجرب لحساب حديد التسليح لانواع مختلفة من المنشات ولااشكال مختلفة من الحديد او كتاب اوملزمة توضح المعادلات المستخدمة في حساب حديد التسليح واذا التقي بيك فهذا كل مااتمنى حضرتك موجود بالعراق لو بالامارات ,اخوك مستجد بالشغلة فارجو الافادة والنصيحة لما لمسته منك الاخلاص دائما بالرد


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشكر الجزيل ولكن بصراحة عاجز عن شكر هذا الكرم والتواصل البناء الذي في كل مرة استفيد من الرد بمعلومة قيمة:31: جزالك الله الخير الكثير ويسر امورك آمين. ارجو ان لااثقل عليك فقط ماذا تنصحني بالنسبة لحساب كميات حديد التسليح للعتبات بانواعها المختلفة وخاصة حديد المنحني وحساباته المعقدة اذا كان لابد من ادخال الحسابات في برنامج بلان سويفت فهل هناك برنامج تثق فيه ومجرب لحساب حديد التسليح لانواع مختلفة من المنشات ولااشكال مختلفة من الحديد او كتاب اوملزمة توضح المعادلات المستخدمة في حساب حديد التسليح واذا التقي بيك فهذا كل مااتمنى حضرتك موجود بالعراق لو بالامارات ,اخوك مستجد بالشغلة فارجو الافادة والنصيحة لما لمسته منك الاخلاص دائما بالرد


 
الاخ العزيز, احمد..
السلام عليكم...بخصوص عملية حساب كمية حديد التسليح فهي كما لاحظت عملية روتينية, لا تحتاج الى خبرة مجرد اطوال (حديد التسليح) مضروبة في عددها. ولكن اذا كنت تبحث عن برنامج تصميم يعطيك هذه الحسابات الثانوية جاهزة فهي كثيرة ومن افضلها حسب اعتقادي,للمنشأءات واطئة او متوسطة الارتفاع,برنامج ideCAD Structural 5 ,وقد تكرم الزميل المهندس ايمن قنديل بشرح جميل للبرنامج مع تحميله في هذا الرابط...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t184626.html
ولكن يستوجب طبعا معرفة مناسبة بالتصميم.
هل انت مهندس ام لا زلت طالب هندسة ام ماذا؟
ومن اي محافظة انت في العراق؟


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا عزيزي واخي المهندس مثنى انا متخرج من كلية الهندسة المدنية منذ اكثر من عشر سنوات ومن محافظة بغداد واشتغلت باعمال مختلفة منها مواقع وتصميم والان للظروف المعيشية الصعبة احاول ان ادخل مجال حساب الكميات بالقطعة لاازيد من دخلي تدري بالامارات كلها ابراج لوفلل وكنت ابحث عن كل ما يتعلق بهذا المجال من دورات او مدرس خصوصي تكون له خبرة بهذا المجال لان الوقت مهم عندي والحمد الله وجدت من ينير لي الدرب وينصحني واتمنى ان اخدمك في يوم ان شاء الله وارد جزء ولو بسيط من كرمك سعة صدرك


----------



## eng*aoudah (14 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا مجهود اكثر من رائع نتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية ومزيدا من العطاء 
وتحياتي لكل اهلنا بالعراق

مع الشكر


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (16 سبتمبر 2011)

eng*aoudah قال:


> فعلا مجهود اكثر من رائع نتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية ومزيدا من العطاء
> وتحياتي لكل اهلنا بالعراق
> مع الشكر


 
موفق ان شاء الله ​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*درس:- ملاحظات ختامية*


بسم الله​الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
الاخوة الكرام...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
بعد ان ناقشنا معاً اهم خطوات العمل في برنامج planswift9 , لم يبقى الا ان نتعرف بشكل سريع على طريقة زيادة سرعة العمل يالبرنامج((يعني انتاجية البرنامج)), لان مقصود استخدام البرامج الهندسية ,هو الدقة والسرعة في الحسابات.لذلك اقول انه من الممكن تسريع عملك بأضافة اي قياسات من اطوال او مساحات او اعداد,وحيثما تطلب الامر, بغية الاسراع في الانجاز,وطبعا سيكون الاعتماد على عمل sub items ,لتوضيح وعكس تلك القياسات الى كميات.ايضا يتكلم الدرس عن كيفية اعداد شيت اكسل جاهز لحساب كميات المواد وجمعها للفقرات المتشابهة والتي تحتوي على انواع متشابهة للمواد واهمية ذلك في زيادة سرعة الحسابات..مع ملاحظة انه يجب تعديل الشيت ليحتوي على اكبر قدر من المواد الانشائية الداخلة في اغلب الاعمال .
عذرا على الاطالة.....
رابط الدرس....

http://www.mediafire.com/?g113xxyuzr1hjq8


----------



## حمزهههههه (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك علي المواصله والمتابعه في الموضوع يا بشمهندس ويا ريت تكمل معانا كده علي طول
وشكرا مره اخيره


----------



## the pump (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*أحسن الله تعالى إليك أخي مثنى
وجزاك عنا كل الخير​*


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير

وبارك الله بك بالفعل مجهود رائع

ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للاخ مثنى على هذا التواصل وكنا بانتظارك والحمد الله لا ترجع لنا الا ومعك هدية ثمينة من جهد وعطاء واخلاص يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ,بس للاسف لا اعرف لماذا لا يفتح معي الرابط لمشهادتها فلو تكرمت وصنعت لي معروفا ان تضعها في رابط اخر اكون شاكر لك وللامام دائما برعايته تعالى


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

حمزهههههه قال:


> شكرا لك علي المواصله والمتابعه في الموضوع يا بشمهندس ويا ريت تكمل معانا كده علي طول
> وشكرا مره اخيره


 
الشكر والفضل لله.
اي سؤال او استفسار , لا تتردد
اخوك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

the pump قال:


> *أحسن الله تعالى إليك أخي مثنى​*
> 
> *وجزاك عنا كل الخير*​



وجزاك الله خيرا من ذلك.​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> شكرا للاخ مثنى على هذا التواصل وكنا بانتظارك والحمد الله لا ترجع لنا الا ومعك هدية ثمينة من جهد وعطاء واخلاص يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ,بس للاسف لا اعرف لماذا لا يفتح معي الرابط لمشهادتها فلو تكرمت وصنعت لي معروفا ان تضعها في رابط اخر اكون شاكر لك وللامام دائما برعايته تعالى


 
السلام عليكم اخي احمد...
هذا رابط جديد لكن لفترة محدودة 3 يوم يمكن!!.
ارجو ان يفتح معك. وخبرني اذا واجهتك مشكلة بالتحميل.
اخوك.
الرابط...
http://www.rapidown.in/files/Rapidown.in_HyperCamPortable.zip​


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي مثنى تم التحميل الحمد الله ومثل ما عودتنا دائما نجد معلومات جديدة وقيمة في مشاركاتك فنرجوا ان تستمر معنا وتكمل المشوار بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وسلامتك:84:
,وردت اسال عنtemplatesهذه الموجودة على جانب صفحة البرنامج ياريت توضحنا عليها لان بيها ايضا شغل كلش حلو ومفيد ويختصر الوقت ايضا يعني الي اعرفه نكدر نخزن اي معادلات تخص حساب جزء من المنشأ مثلا حساب الحديد التسليح للاعمدة بمعادلات مربوطة بالكميات التي يتم حسابه بشكل رابط حتى تكون متغيرة حسب المشروع وتكون موجودة تحت اليد فقط ندخل على صفحة التخمين ونظلل الفايل الي نريد ندخل فيه حسابات الحديد وبطريقة السحب نسحب Assembiles الي نريده وهو مباشرة يسال على التغيرات والاضافات الي اندخلها وتفيد في حالة التكرار لقياسات مختلفة من الاعمدة مثلا,شكرا لتواصلك معنا.


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي الكريم خلال 4ايام نصبت البرنامج وفهمت الدروس
وكلمة شكرا قليلة بحقك..لكن ادعيلك ربي يوفقك ويرزقك الجنة..

وعندي سؤوال اذا ممكن ماشاء الله عندك خبرة كبيرة ومعلومات واسعة..

شلون كدرت توصل لهذا المستوى..؟؟

اني مهندسة جديدة واتمنى لو اصير مثل حضرتك..

بارك الله بيك وشكرا مرة ثانية..*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اردت اسال عنtemplatesهذه الموجودة على جانب صفحة البرنامج ياريت توضحنا عليها لان بيها ايضا شغل كلش حلو ومفيد ويختصر الوقت ايضا يعني الي اعرفه نكدر نخزن اي معادلات تخص حساب جزء من المنشأ مثلا حساب الحديد التسليح للاعمدة بمعادلات مربوطة بالكميات التي يتم حسابه بشكل رابط حتى تكون متغيرة حسب المشروع وتكون موجودة تحت اليد فقط ندخل على صفحة التخمين ونظلل الفايل الي نريد ندخل فيه حسابات الحديد وبطريقة السحب نسحب Assembiles الي نريده وهو مباشرة يسال على التغيرات والاضافات الي اندخلها وتفيد في حالة التكرار لقياسات مختلفة من الاعمدة مثلا,شكرا لتواصلك معنا.


 
وعليكم السلام...
نعم اخي احمد الـ template مفيدة جدا ,ولكن لا تلبي احتياجاتنا العملية,لانها تستخدم وحدات الـ foot وغيرها وايضا فيها تفاصيل كثيرة قد تسبب الارباك,لذلك اذا اردنا استخدامها فـ أما نعدل عليها او نعمل تيمبلت جديد, وهذا مع الاسف يستوجب معرفة بلغات البرمجة مثل باسكال او بيسك,وهذا الشي يشكل عقبة,,على الاقل بانسبة لي,,.لذلك انا افضل ارفاق ملف اكسل فيه جميع المواد والمعادلات ,وايضا سريع وعملي.واتمنى اذا كانت عندك طريقة سريعة وعملية ان تفيدنا بيها.
تقبل تحياتي ..وشكرا على تواصلك
صورة توضح المقصود.....
اضغط الرابط
http://dc16.arabsh.com/i/03421/g7rbizsyl0l3.jpg​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

فراشه الهندسة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> 
> *اخي الكريم خلال 4ايام نصبت البرنامج وفهمت الدروس*
> *وكلمة شكرا قليلة بحقك..لكن ادعيلك ربي يوفقك ويرزقك الجنة..*
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..
جزاكي الله خيرا على هذا الدعاء الطيب
موفقة ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا اخي مثنى هذا العمل ب templates الجديد ليس سهلا مثل sub item الي اشتغلت عليها والي فادنا بشكل كثيرجدا بس مرات تتكرر الحسابات و الابعاد تختلف فتساعدك في خزن المعادلات بجانب الشغل ويتحمل كلما حملت البرنامج وتعيد استخدامها في المشاريع المختلفة بس مجرد تغير بارقام الادخال والوحدات(بس اول مرة تكون معقدة وطويلة بس للمدى البعيد تكون مصدر مهم وتحت اليد لايمكن الاستغناء عنها فهي من مزايا البرنامج الفريدة) وتظهر مثل باقي المعلومات في جدول الاكسل.
ياريت اعرف اشرح مثلك واوضح بالتقنيات الرائعة الي تستخدمها لتوصل المعلومة بيسر وسهولة( منذ ساعة احاول ان احمل فايل بسيط او صورة لم استطع:82 فقد اشير الى الفيدوهات الموجودة بموقع البرنامج التي تشرح الموضوع .اما لموضوع البيسك او الباسكال ليست موجودة في اخر اصدار فالعملية ابسط بكثير هي عبارة عن ادخال ارقام وروابط مثلsub item بس الرابط هنا يكتب باليد مو بالضغط على مكانه ومشروح بطريقة بسيطة جدا في الفديو ,اتمنى اني وضحت فكرتي وتمنيت لو تلقي الضوء على هذه الخاصية لنستفيد منها في الحسابات وشكرا.
ولو تكرمت اخي مثنى تحملنا الجدول الاكسل الموجود بالشرح الاخير ان امكن ذلك.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طبعا اخي مثنى هذا العمل ب templates الجديد ليس سهلا مثل sub item الي اشتغلت عليها والي فادنا بشكل كثيرجدا بس مرات تتكرر الحسابات و الابعاد تختلف فتساعدك في خزن المعادلات بجانب الشغل ويتحمل كلما حملت البرنامج وتعيد استخدامها في المشاريع المختلفة بس مجرد تغير بارقام الادخال والوحدات(بس اول مرة تكون معقدة وطويلة بس للمدى البعيد تكون مصدر مهم وتحت اليد لايمكن الاستغناء عنها فهي من مزايا البرنامج الفريدة) وتظهر مثل باقي المعلومات في جدول الاكسل.
> ياريت اعرف اشرح مثلك واوضح بالتقنيات الرائعة الي تستخدمها لتوصل المعلومة بيسر وسهولة( منذ ساعة احاول ان احمل فايل بسيط او صورة لم استطع:82 فقد اشير الى الفيدوهات الموجودة بموقع البرنامج التي تشرح الموضوع .اما لموضوع البيسك او الباسكال ليست موجودة في اخر اصدار فالعملية ابسط بكثير هي عبارة عن ادخال ارقام وروابط مثلsub item بس الرابط هنا يكتب باليد مو بالضغط على مكانه ومشروح بطريقة بسيطة جدا في الفديو ,اتمنى اني وضحت فكرتي وتمنيت لو تلقي الضوء على هذه الخاصية لنستفيد منها في الحسابات وشكرا.
> ولو تكرمت اخي مثنى تحملنا الجدول الاكسل الموجود بالشرح الاخير ان امكن ذلك.


 
بسم الله
السلام عليكم...اخي احمد
لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على هذه المعلومة القيمة جدا والمفيدة,الذي كنت اعرفه ان الاصدار الاقدم كانت فيه عملية انشاء template عملية مزعجة وتحتاج معرفة بالغات البرمجة ,,,ولكن عندما قراءت مشاركتك الاخيرة تعمقت في البحث ووجدت خير كثير ان شاء الله,وتقليل قي الشغل ,لا عرف كم , لا اقول اكثر من النصف فقط, لان العملية تراكمية وفوائدها تظهر كلما استخدمت البرنامج.
انا لك شاكر وممنون ومديون,احسنت,وصدق المثل العراقي((صانع....,استاذ ونص)) مع,حفظ مقامكم والاعتراف بفضلكم.
اخي هذا الملف الذي طلبته في المرفقات ,مجرد الصقة بمشروع عملك واربط واجمع الفقرات المتشابهة وان شاء الله كل الحسابات الثانوية سيتم تنفيذها مباشرة كما في الفيديو السابق,طبعا تقدر تضيف وتعدل وتغير معادلات الاحتساب بالشكل الذي تريد,وايضا تقدر تضيف الكثير من الفقرات حسب احتياجك وتضيف موادها ,بنفس الطريقة.
ان شاء الله,اعمل template جاهز للاخوة حتى يكونون بالصورة يعرفون المقصود.
جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء.
اخوك م/ مثنى العزاوي


----------



## سارية عثمان (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله,اعمل template جاهز للاخوة حتى يكونون بالصورة يعرفون المقصود.

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ياأخي مثنى خجلتني بكلامك ,هذا لا ياتي شي من تفانيك واخلاصك وتواصلك معنا وأشكرك جدا على الملف وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## alfares albaroon (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الحبيب


----------



## Eng.khalil (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وغفر لنا جميعا


----------



## anass81 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المهم والمميز

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي مثنى المبدع 
احاول ان ابعث لك برسالة خاصة لكن هذه الميزة فقط للاعضاء الي عدهم اكثر من 50 مشاركة فهل هناك حل ثاني لاتواصل معك وشكرا لك كثييييييرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي مثنى المبدع
> احاول ان ابعث لك برسالة خاصة لكن هذه الميزة فقط للاعضاء الي عدهم اكثر من 50 مشاركة فهل هناك حل ثاني لاتواصل معك وشكرا لك كثييييييرا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
انا كنت انتظر منك جواب , هل حملت التيمبلت وما ملاحظاتك انت وباقي الاخوة.
عموما..انا استميح الاخوة في الادارة عذرا,,لاني مضطر لان اضع ايميل شخصي, فأرجو المعذرة.
[email protected] 

اتمنى انه تبعثلي ملاحظاتك,واني شاكر تعاونك انت وجميع الاخوة.


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## Eyadko (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

eyadko قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
وجزاك الله خيرا من ذلك..
 لا تنسى اخي العزيز , ان تحمل القالب الجاهز , وان شاء الله فيه تبسيط كثير للعمل​


----------



## محمد النواري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا علي الموضوع المميز ودائما للامام


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد النواري قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا علي الموضوع المميز ودائما للامام


 
وجزاك خيرا من ذلك
اي استفسار اخي العزيز لا تتردد

تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## wagih khalid (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

wagih khalid قال:


> *بارك الله فيك*​


 

*وبارك فيك*​


----------



## صقر الهندسه (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .. مع خالص الود


----------



## ahmed.almohands (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم كيف نقوم باستعمال برنامج التخمين


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed.almohands قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف نقوم باستعمال برنامج التخمين


 
*وعليكم السلام..*

*الاخ الفاضل...يرجى تحميل ودراسة مجموعة الشروحات, لكي تتعرف على البرنامج .*

*واذا واجهتك اي صعوبة او اي سؤال ,, فلا تتردد.*

*اخوك م مثنى العزاوي*


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألفين عافيه لأنني لي فتره أدور عن تفعيل البرنامج والحمدلله تم التفعيل ومتابعين معك للنهايه 
وربنا يوفقك في تقديم المزيد.................


----------



## mohamedsalem75 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لمن ساعدنا فى الحصول على هذا البرنامج ونرجو من الله ان يوفى بالغرض لانه بصراحه موضوع حساب الكميات فى غاية اللاهميه شكرا جزيلا وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamedsalem75 قال:


> الف شكر لمن ساعدنا فى الحصول على هذا البرنامج ونرجو من الله ان يوفى بالغرض لانه بصراحه موضوع حساب الكميات فى غاية اللاهميه شكرا جزيلا وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


 
الشكر والفضل لله العظيم .

الاخوة الكرام ..لا تنسوا تحميل القالب الجاهز الذي قمنا بأعداده ليلائم متطلبات العمل عندنا في المنطقة...

الرابط.....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290097


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شرح وافي وربنا يزيدك من علمه فيه سؤال وهو كيف يتم حصر للأشياء التي فيها عقد نصف دائري أو عمود دائري 
نرجوا الشرح بالفيديو ولك جزيل الشكر والأمتنان ويعطيك العافيه على رحابة صدرك .....


----------



## المهندس شاطر (27 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم اخوية في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

سميرإبراهيم قال:


> شرح وافي وربنا يزيدك من علمه فيه سؤال وهو كيف يتم حصر للأشياء التي فيها عقد نصف دائري أو عمود دائري
> نرجوا الشرح بالفيديو ولك جزيل الشكر والأمتنان ويعطيك العافيه على رحابة صدرك .....


 
*الاخ الكريم ...*
*السلام عليكم...*
*اعذرني على تأخر الاجابة ...لم اتمكن من عمل فيديو عربي ..ولكن هذا فيديو الشركة ..ارجو ان يكون واضح ..*
*اي سؤال لا تتردد*

*الرابط...*

*http://www.planswift.com/videos.html*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس شاطر قال:


> تسلم اخوية في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


 

*الله يسلمك...اهلا بالسيد النعيمي *

*اي سؤال لا تتردد*


----------



## noda27 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا البرنامج وشرحه الاكثر من رائع ونرجو من الله عز وجل ان تكون بصحه جيده وتواصل المسيره ويجعل الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك

سؤال اخى الكريم الكراك فيه فيروس ولا يستقبله البرنامج ارجو بتزويدنا بملف الكراك صالحا ليعمل البرنامج فتره اصول ممكنه وشكرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 يناير 2012)

*كراك البرنامج*



noda27 قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا البرنامج وشرحه الاكثر من رائع ونرجو من الله عز وجل ان تكون بصحه جيده وتواصل المسيره ويجعل الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> سؤال اخى الكريم الكراك فيه فيروس ولا يستقبله البرنامج ارجو بتزويدنا بملف الكراك صالحا ليعمل البرنامج فتره اصول ممكنه وشكرا


 

*جزاك الله خير ..*
*ولكن اخي الفاضل الكراك هو عبارة عن مولد ارقام ..ولا يحتوي على فايروس ! انت اول واحد يعاني من هذه المشكلة .*
*عموما تم اعادة رفع الكراك في المرفقات.*
*تقبل تحياتي.*


----------



## المهندس شاطر (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوية العزيز مثنى العزاوي 
بالنسبة الى تفعيل البرنامج حاولت اكثر من مره عن طريق الكراك ولم يفعل تظهر كتابة يقول خطاء في التفعيل على العلم قمت بالخطوات مثل ماظهر في مقطع الفيديو 
وشكرا ارجو الافاده


----------



## المهندس شاطر (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكريم 
ارجو ان يكون الملف الذي بعثته لك مفيد على شرح ال planswift 
اخوك النعيمي


----------



## azad68 (19 يناير 2012)

thank you v. much


----------



## ابن فلسطين (3 فبراير 2012)

للاسف لاحد يعرف قيمة هذا البرنامج فهو برنامج ضخم ومفيد جدا ويمكنه دراسة المشاريع واعمال التشطيبات بطريفة مفصلة ويعطيك
وصف تفصيلي بالوان وتعبئة مناسبة حسب نوع التشطيب والمساحات والحجوم وايضا يخرجها في صيغة ملف pdf بحيث اي احد يقرأه يفهمه بدون
احتياج لشرح ومن خلاله تقدر تحصر تكلفة المشروع وتكلفة الموارد سواء بشرية او معدات او ما الى ذلك وانا شخصيا كنت ابحث عن دروس لهذا البرنامج 
والان حصلت عليها من اخونا المهندس مثنى العزاوي وانا شاكر له جزيل الشكل وجاري التحميل بس ان شالله تكون بالعربي واتمنى ان يحصل تواصل على الصعيد الشخصي معه فانا مهندس مدني
اقوم بتصميم برامج محوسبة لتسهيل عملي وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 فبراير 2012)

المهندس شاطر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوية العزيز مثنى العزاوي
> بالنسبة الى تفعيل البرنامج حاولت اكثر من مره عن طريق الكراك ولم يفعل تظهر كتابة يقول خطاء في التفعيل على العلم قمت بالخطوات مثل ماظهر في مقطع الفيديو
> وشكرا ارجو الافاده


 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*

*البرنامج مجرب ويعمل مع جميع انظمة التشغيل وبالكراك المرفق , انا شخصيا قمت بتفعيل البرنامج على ويندوز اكس بي وعلى ويندوز سيفن.*
*وبالمناسبة ,,لم يصلني الملف الذي وعدت بأرساله,شاكر فضلك وتعاونك .*
*تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 فبراير 2012)

azad68 قال:


> thank you v. Much


 
*الشكر لله العظيم*
*اي سؤال لا تتردد*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 فبراير 2012)

ابن فلسطين قال:


> للاسف لاحد يعرف قيمة هذا البرنامج فهو برنامج ضخم ومفيد جدا ويمكنه دراسة المشاريع واعمال التشطيبات بطريفة مفصلة ويعطيك
> وصف تفصيلي بالوان وتعبئة مناسبة حسب نوع التشطيب والمساحات والحجوم وايضا يخرجها في صيغة ملف pdf بحيث اي احد يقرأه يفهمه بدون
> احتياج لشرح ومن خلاله تقدر تحصر تكلفة المشروع وتكلفة الموارد سواء بشرية او معدات او ما الى ذلك وانا شخصيا كنت ابحث عن دروس لهذا البرنامج
> والان حصلت عليها من اخونا المهندس مثنى العزاوي وانا شاكر له جزيل الشكل وجاري التحميل بس ان شالله تكون بالعربي واتمنى ان يحصل تواصل على الصعيد الشخصي معه فانا مهندس مدني
> اقوم بتصميم برامج محوسبة لتسهيل عملي وشكرا جزيلا لك


 
*كلام صحيح وانا متفق معك 100\100 البرنامج متعدد الفوائد ومرن وصغير الحجم بنفس الوقت .*
*ارجو ان تستفيد من الدروس , وانا اتشرف بالتواصل معك وبكل اهلنا في فلسطين.*
*تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (3 فبراير 2012)

الله يخليك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (4 فبراير 2012)

م.مثنى لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج بنفس الطريقة المشروحة في الدرس الأول لكن الكراك لا يعمل علما أن الجهاز كان موصولا بالنت , فهل هذا هو السبب؟


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (4 فبراير 2012)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> م.مثنى لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج بنفس الطريقة المشروحة في الدرس الأول لكن الكراك لا يعمل علما أن الجهاز كان موصولا بالنت , فهل هذا هو السبب؟


 

*الاخ الكريم مرحبا بك...*
*لاحظت مؤخرا ان كثير من الاخوة يعانون من نفس المشكلة في التنصيب . ويبدو ان السبب في ذلك والله اعلم ان الاخوة والزملاء يحملون البرنامج من موقع الشركة الرسمي ,,ولكن تم اصدار نسخة جديدة من البرنامج (وقد قمت بقراءة ايجاز عن التحديثات في البرنامج وهي قليلة وغيراساسية), ولكن يبدو وهذا هو المهم ان الكراك(مولد الارقام) لم يعد يعمل مع النسخة الجديدة.لذلك سأقوم ان شاء الله برفع البرنامج مع الكراك على الانترنت.*
*وارجو ان لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم. *

*وجدت بحمد الله ان اخونا م عمر البوشي , قد قام برفع نسخة من البرنامج + الكراك*
*على الميديا فاير... ارجو ان يكون مفيدا وتتجاوز المشكلة التي تواجهك في التنصيب.*
رابط البرنامج 

http://www.mediafire.com/?om3po4ts38t3rqh

رابط الكراك 

http://www.mediafire.com/?lcelxxydefwuxm9

*ارجو منك ان تعلمني بالنتيجة.*


----------



## BESO222 (4 فبراير 2012)

مشككككككككككككور


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (4 فبراير 2012)

م.مثنى العزاوي حفظكم الله : فعلا لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركة الرسمي وهي تحمل الرقم 9.1 على خلاف النسخة الموجودة في الشرح والتي تحمل الرقم 9.0 , سأقوم بتحميل وتجريب النسخة التي قام برفعها م.عمر البوشي وربنا يوفق.
جزاكم الله خيرا وسدد خطاكم ووفقكم لما في خير العباد....


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (5 فبراير 2012)

noda27 قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا البرنامج وشرحه الاكثر من رائع ونرجو من الله عز وجل ان تكون بصحه جيده وتواصل المسيره ويجعل الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> سؤال اخى الكريم الكراك فيه فيروس ولا يستقبله البرنامج ارجو بتزويدنا بملف الكراك صالحا ليعمل البرنامج فتره اصول ممكنه وشكرا



بعض برامج الحماية تتعامل مع الكراك وكأنه فيروس لذا أنصحك بايقاف برنامج الحماية الموجود في جهازك أولا ومن ثم القيام بتنصيب البرنامج وتفعيل الكراك...أخبرني بالنتيجة.


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (5 فبراير 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *الاخ الكريم مرحبا بك...*
> *لاحظت مؤخرا ان كثير من الاخوة يعانون من نفس المشكلة في التنصيب . ويبدو ان السبب في ذلك والله اعلم ان الاخوة والزملاء يحملون البرنامج من موقع الشركة الرسمي ,,ولكن تم اصدار نسخة جديدة من البرنامج (وقد قمت بقراءة ايجاز عن التحديثات في البرنامج وهي قليلة وغيراساسية), ولكن يبدو وهذا هو المهم ان الكراك(مولد الارقام) لم يعد يعمل مع النسخة الجديدة.لذلك سأقوم ان شاء الله برفع البرنامج مع الكراك على الانترنت.*
> *وارجو ان لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم. *
> 
> ...



لقد قمت بتحميل نسخة البرنامج من رابط الميديا فاير وتم تفعيل الكراك وهي تعمل بصورة جيدة ... جزاكما الله خيرا وأحسن اليكما م.مثنى و م.عمر البوشي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (5 فبراير 2012)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> لقد قمت بتحميل نسخة البرنامج من رابط الميديا فاير وتم تفعيل الكراك وهي تعمل بصورة جيدة ... جزاكما الله خيرا وأحسن اليكما م.مثنى و م.عمر البوشي


 
*موفق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## Petrit (5 فبراير 2012)

Has anyone tried to install it in win7?In WinXP it works fine.Is there a crack for win7,Please?


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (5 فبراير 2012)

Petrit قال:


> Has anyone tried to install it in win7?In WinXP it works fine.Is there a crack for win7,Please?


 
اهلا وسهلا ...
نعم ..لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج على ويندوز 7 وهو يعمل بشكل ممتاز.. .

it works good on win.7​


----------



## Petrit (5 فبراير 2012)

Thank you for your answer.I have something like below:

Medoxis EMR has stopped working

Detailing:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	planswift_Professional_v9.x.x.x_Keymaker.exe
Application Version:	1.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	4d2a35fb
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_b4ee
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	80000003
Exception Offset:	003a33a1
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1

Additional Information 1:	b4ee
Additional Information 2:	b4ee5de6a2322745523997a782b35692
Additional Information 3:	277e
Additional Information 4:	277e19c30fbd5f6bb531ec9e027c37c3

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
Can you help me ,I don't understand what does it mean


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (5 فبراير 2012)

Petrit قال:


> Thank you for your answer.I have something like below:
> 
> Medoxis EMR has stopped working
> 
> ...


 
* try to run the keygen. as admin. , and try also to stop win7 security option till u finsh the crack*


----------



## Petrit (5 فبراير 2012)

Thank you for your help.
Planswift_Professional_v9.x.x.x_Keymaker.exe,error 123
Before crack i had installed as trial programm for 14 days .
I did what you suggest but the same again.Any another suggestion...


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (6 فبراير 2012)

Petrit قال:


> Thank you for your help.
> Planswift_Professional_v9.x.x.x_Keymaker.exe,error 123
> Before crack i had installed as trial programm for 14 days .
> I did what you suggest but the same again.Any another suggestion...


 
*What im sure of , that planswift9 is compatable with win7 ,and i ve activate it with no problemes. my last sugg. is to download planswift again from the linkes below,because the latest ver. can not be activated by our keymaker.*

*رابط البرنامج 

**http://www.mediafire.com/?om3po4ts38t3rqh*

*رابط الكراك 

**http://www.mediafire.com/?lcelxxydefwuxm9*

*best wishes*
*informe me if or not activated*


----------



## Petrit (6 فبراير 2012)

It is the same.I downloaded and install again programm,,my problem is to crack..When I click In Xp computer everything is OK
.it shows the windows problem .
Medoxis EMR has stopped working"
I can't open the crack.I unistalled the program and installed again on my computer.The crack doesn't open. 
Something goes wrong with my win7.I don't understand what it is.
For you, Thank you very much


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (6 فبراير 2012)

Petrit قال:


> It is the same.I downloaded and install again programm,,my problem is to crack..When I click In Xp computer everything is OK
> .it shows the windows problem .
> Medoxis EMR has stopped working"
> I can't open the crack.I unistalled the program and installed again on my computer.The crack doesn't open.
> ...



I think you have a problem in your computer system,so u try to format your computer and install the program again


----------



## tbuly (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير يابشمهندس على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (11 فبراير 2012)

رابط الدرس الحادي عشر لا يعمل في اليمن . الرجاء رفعه على موقع الميديا فاير أي أي موقع اخر وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (16 فبراير 2012)

مهندس مثنى العزاوي المحترم : لو تكرمت هل يمكن اعادة رفع الدرس الحادي عشر على رابط الميديا فاير أو أي رابط اخر لان الرابط الحالي لا يعمل عندنا في اليمن


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (16 فبراير 2012)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> مهندس مثنى العزاوي المحترم : لو تكرمت هل يمكن اعادة رفع الدرس الحادي عشر على رابط الميديا فاير أو أي رابط اخر لان الرابط الحالي لا يعمل عندنا في اليمن


 
*حيا الله اهل اليمن...*
*اخي الفاضل جاري الرفع على الميديا فاير...*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (16 فبراير 2012)

*تم اضافة رابط 4شيرد...خبرني اذا تمكنت من التحميل*

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Ue_9fKGW/1_online.html​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (18 فبراير 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *تم اضافة رابط 4شيرد...خبرني اذا تمكنت من التحميل*
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/ue_9fkgw/1_online.html​



تم تحميل الدرس الحادي عشر بنجاح ... جزاك الله خيرا م.مثنى وأحسن اليك.


----------



## BESO222 (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## wole_990 (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (24 فبراير 2012)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> تم تحميل الدرس الحادي عشر بنجاح ... جزاك الله خيرا م.مثنى وأحسن اليك.


 
*وجزاك خيرا من ذلك*​


----------



## aymnengineer (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير يااستاذ مثنى العزاوي وشكرا على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## anoor1 (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا م / مثنى العزاوي


----------



## civil love (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الاخ الاستاذ م .مثنى العزاوي الحقيقية لا اجد كلمات اعبر بها عن مدى شكري وتقديري لمجهودك العظيم والرائع 

 قمت بتحميل البرنامج وتفعيله وتحميل المحاضرات وسابدا ان شاء الله بدراسة البرنامج واذا واجهتني مشكلة ساقوم بطرحها على جنابك الكريم اذا لم يكن لديك مانع طبعا اخي العزيز 


 اسال الله تعالى ان يمن عليك بالصحة والعافية والرزق وقبول الاعمال وان يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة ويزيدك علم  

 والسلام وعليكم ورحمة الله 

 تقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 مارس 2012)

*وجزاكم الله خيرا من ذلك...موفقين*
*لا تنسوا اخوتي الافاضل ان تحملوا القالب الذي تم برمجته لزيادة سرعة العمل واختصار الوقت.*


----------



## aymnengineer (11 مارس 2012)

بارك الله في جهودك اخ مثنى ونرجو منك اعادة رفع الرابط التالي 


الدرس الحادي عشر:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي 
http://www.multiupload.com/MVZEC1NJ60


----------



## aymnengineer (13 مارس 2012)

*بغداد*

*السلام عليكم
نرجو من المهندس مثنى العزاوي اعادة تحميل المرفق التالي ونرجو منه عرض مثال تصميم ولو صغير لغرفة مثلا 


​الدرس الحادي عشر:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي 

http://www.multiupload.com/MVZEC1NJ60 

مع التقدير*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 مارس 2012)

*رابط درس 11*



aymnengineer قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> نرجو من المهندس مثنى العزاوي اعادة تحميل المرفق التالي ونرجو منه عرض مثال تصميم ولو صغير لغرفة مثلا
> الدرس الحادي عشر:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي
> 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم ...
ادناه رابط الدرس على 4شيرد...موفق

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Ue_9fKGW/1_online.html*​


----------



## محمد النواري (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## aymnengineer (27 مارس 2012)

*حساب كميات حديد التسليح*

السلام عليكم
نرجو من المهندس الرائع مثنى العزاوي اب يقوم بتحميل فيديو يوضح فيه كيفية حساب حديد التسليح في برنامج planswift 
مع التقدير


----------



## aymnengineer (27 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
نرجو منكم ومن المهندس العزاوي وضع فيديو لكيفية حساب حديد التسليح ام انه من الافضل ان نستخدم برنامج اخرلحساب الحديد فقط ؟
مع التقدير


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (27 مارس 2012)

aymnengineer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نرجو منكم ومن المهندس العزاوي وضع فيديو لكيفية حساب حديد التسليح
> مع التقدير



السلام عليكم....استاذ مثنى الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع لشرح البرنامج وانا عندي تسأول لو عندي المخطط الانشائي واريد احسب الحديد هل موجوده طريقه معينه تستخدمها انت للحساب .وبارك الله بيك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (28 مارس 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم....استاذ مثنى الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع لشرح البرنامج وانا عندي تسأول لو عندي المخطط الانشائي واريد احسب الحديد هل موجوده طريقه معينه تستخدمها انت للحساب .وبارك الله بيك



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله...

الاخوة الاعزاء والزملاء الكرام ... لقد تم تضمين طريقة حساب حديد التسليح في القالب الذي قمت بأعداده ...كما في الصورة ادناه .
وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بشرح عمل القالب بالفيديو.

تقبلوا تحياتي.*

​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (28 مارس 2012)

بارك الله بيك استاذ مثنى على الاستجابه السريعه وبانتظار الفديو وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aymnengineer (28 مارس 2012)

نرجو من المهندس مثنى العزاوي رفع فيديو عن كيفية حساب حديد التسليح بواسطة برنامج planswift


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (29 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

هل ممكن استخدام البرنامج فى الانفرا استركشر


----------



## حيدر ناصر (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## aymnengineer (22 أبريل 2012)

نحن بانتظار شرحك بالفيديو لعمل قالب وحساب حديد التسليح ياستاذ مثنى الرائع وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## walidkhlil55 (6 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## وائل شوقت (30 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## م.منتظر الفياض (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذة البرنامج والشرح


----------



## م.منتظر الفياض (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكور ع البرنامج بس الرابط مالت الدرس الحادي عشر مو شغال ممكن رابط اخر مع التقدير


----------



## م.منتظر الفياض (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذة الموضوع الرائع بس الرابط مالت الدرس الحادي عشر مو شغال ممكن رابط اخر


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (24 أغسطس 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله...
> 
> الاخوة الاعزاء والزملاء الكرام ... لقد تم تضمين طريقة حساب حديد التسليح في القالب الذي قمت بأعداده ...كما في الصورة ادناه .
> وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بشرح عمل القالب بالفيديو.
> ...



نحن ف الانتظار ​


----------



## كريم 100 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ريت لو الشرح متوفر علي ملف وورد او بي دي اف للضرورة القصوي


----------



## jojolove (30 ديسمبر 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> وعليكم السلام..اخي الفاضل ,
> 1-لا فرق بين ان يكون الـ scale عموي او افقي,المهم ان يكون دقيق .
> 2-وهذا رابط ثاني على الميديافاير...​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?fzy2xc90nm83088#1​



الرجاء الشديد اعادة رفع الروابط على الميديا فير لسهولة التعامل معه 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## easy المحلاوى (30 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط الدرس الحادى عشر لا يعمل ارجوا اعاده الرفع على المديافير لكى تعم الفائده ......... تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (31 ديسمبر 2012)

easy المحلاوى قال:


> رابط الدرس الحادى عشر لا يعمل ارجوا اعاده الرفع على المديافير لكى تعم الفائده ......... تقبل تحياتى



تم اعادة الرفع على الميديا فاير ...
تقبلوا تحياتي



ربط العمل بملف اكسل.rar​


----------



## easy المحلاوى (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ........


----------



## easy المحلاوى (31 ديسمبر 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> تم اعادة الرفع على الميديا فاير ...
> تقبلوا تحياتي
> 
> 
> ...



جزاك الله عنا كل خير ...........


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (31 ديسمبر 2012)

easy المحلاوى قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير ...........



*وجزاك خيرا من ذلك .

اخي الكريم ...بعد ان تتعرف على البرنامج وادواته , انصحك بتحميل القالب(Templae) الذي قمت ببرمجته ليلائم متطلبات العمل عندنا في المنطقة ويختصر حوالي 75% من العمل الذي اطلعت عليه في الدروس التعريفية بالبرنامج .

رابط الموضوع ....
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t290097.html​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا جزييييييييييييييلا لك اخي مهندس مثنى العزاوي على جهودك الرائعة


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Hind Aldory قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا جزييييييييييييييلا لك اخي مهندس مثنى العزاوي على جهودك الرائعة



الشكر والفضل لله العظيم​


----------



## امير الماحي (1 يناير 2013)

ابحث عن كيراك البرنامج بس ما لقيت ارجوا من اي واحد فيكم ان يساعندي يدخل الـ id حقي ويعطيني الاكتفيشن 

ID: 7581-75-0070


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (1 يناير 2013)

امير الماحي قال:


> ابحث عن كيراك البرنامج بس ما لقيت ارجوا من اي واحد فيكم ان يساعندي يدخل الـ id حقي ويعطيني الاكتفيشن
> 
> ID: 7581-75-0070




الزميل امير الكرراك موجود على الرابط ادناه ...

planswift كراك - Download - 4shared
​
فقط ملاحظة حمل البرنامج من الميديافاير من الرابط ادناه ..


*رابط البرنامج 

http://www.mediafire.com/?om3po4ts38t3rqh*
​
عموماً جرب هذا الكود وحسب الايدي تبعك


46520-66800-68705-48600​


----------



## وائل ناجي (2 يناير 2013)

ابحث عن كيراك البرنامج بس ما لقيت ارجوا من اي واحد فيكم ان يساعندي يدخل الـ id ويعطيني الاكتفيشن C131179


----------



## وائل ناجي (2 يناير 2013)

8132-39-4874


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (2 يناير 2013)

وائل ناجي قال:


> ابحث عن كيراك البرنامج بس ما لقيت ارجوا من اي واحد فيكم ان يساعندي يدخل الـ id ويعطيني الاكتفيشن C131179


*
لا تبحث ولا تتعب نفسك ..!! فقط حمل البرنامج مع الكرراك من من المشاركة التي فوق مشاركتك !!! والتي رقمها 317 وان شاء الله لن تحتاج احد .
الغريب تقول ابحث عن كررااك وما لقيت!!! وهو في المشاركة التي تسبق مشاركتك, علما انك نسخت مشاركتك من المشاركة316 !!!....كيف ما شفتها ...يا اخي*


----------



## hawkar1 (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## وائل ناجي (3 يناير 2013)

it's done


----------



## حارث المهندس (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذ مثنى واحب اعرفك بنقسي اخوك مهندس حارث من العراق 
طبعا عاشت ايدك على هذه المشاركة وهذا البرنامج الرائع 
وطبعا هذا البرنامج ما منتشر بالعراق وفائدته كلش كثيرة لان يختصر بالوقت ودقة العمل بي عالية وخاصة بالعراق وحركة الاعمار الي دتصير بي
استاذي العزيز انا نصبت البرنامج بس تفعيل البرنامج ما ديصير مع العلم اتبعت نفس الخطوات الي حضرتك شرحت بيها طريقة التنصيب
يا ريت لو اكو نسخة جديدة من البرنامج مع الكراك واكون ممنون منك على هذا الشي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 يناير 2013)

حارث المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ مثنى واحب اعرفك بنقسي اخوك مهندس حارث من العراق
> طبعا عاشت ايدك على هذه المشاركة وهذا البرنامج الرائع
> وطبعا هذا البرنامج ما منتشر بالعراق وفائدته كلش كثيرة لان يختصر بالوقت ودقة العمل بي عالية وخاصة بالعراق وحركة الاعمار الي دتصير بي
> استاذي العزيز انا نصبت البرنامج بس تفعيل البرنامج ما ديصير مع العلم اتبعت نفس الخطوات الي حضرتك شرحت بيها طريقة التنصيب
> يا ريت لو اكو نسخة جديدة من البرنامج مع الكراك واكون ممنون منك على هذا الشي



1*- وعليكم السلام. انا اتشرف بمعرفتك .
2- نعم البرنامج مفيد ,وهو من البرامج الثورية في اعمال حصر وتخمين الكميات.
3- الاصدارات الاحدث من البرنامج لا تفتح بأستخدام الككرراك لعدم عمله معها.لذلك اخي الكريم ,حمل البرنامج مع االككراك من الرابط ادناه ((المشاركة 317)).

**http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278328-32.html
*​*واخبرني بالنتيجة.اي استفسار او سؤال لا تتردد .
فقط ملاحظة اخي الكريم ,حاول قدر الامكان ان تستخدم اللغة العربية الفصحى,حتى يفهم كل الاخوة والزملاء الكلام((كلـــش زين)) .

تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## حارث المهندس (17 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم استاذ انا مشكور لك استاذ لقد قمت باعادة تحميل البرنامج والكراك وقمت بتنصيب البرنامج ونجح التفعيل والحمدلله وانا الان اتابع دروسك السابقة في تعليم البرناج لغرض الاستفادة منه في المشاريع وانا شاكر لك كثيرا وجزاك الله كل خير وبالطبع لو عندي اي سؤال بخصوص البرنامج سوف الجأ اليك انشالله **تحياتي *​


----------



## abdaslamthabet (23 يناير 2013)

برنامج جميل جداً ولكن الوحدات مشكلة لأنها بالقدم ومطلوب أن تكون بالمتر


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (23 يناير 2013)

abdaslamthabet قال:


> برنامج جميل جداً ولكن الوحدات مشكلة لأنها بالقدم ومطلوب أن تكون بالمتر



*اخي الكريم , ليست هناك مشكلة بالوحدات , حاول فقط تتبع بعض الدروس ,وان شاء الله ستكتشف ذلك .
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله في علمك والصراحة بالفعل برنامج راقي


----------



## abedodeh (3 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## MOHAMMED NAEEM (27 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يبارك فيكم ............*


----------



## safaa elashry (7 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس مثنى اشكرك شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه 
عندى طلب لو سمحت
حضرتك كنت نزلت فيديو من خلال المشاركات خاص بطريقه استخدام التمبلت فى حصر وتخمين كميه مواد الاسس الجداريه
وفيديوهان اخران تحت عنوان قالب بلانسوفت جاهز
هذه الفيديوهات تعمل بدون صوت فياريت حضرتك ترفعها تانى بالصوت ضرورى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو العطا (12 مارس 2013)

دلنى على القالب أكرمك الله غير قادر على التوصل إليه


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (12 مارس 2013)

بش مهندس مثنى حفظك الله
لما بحسب كمية الكونكريت وبحاول اغير الوحدة ل م3 مش بتظهر


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 مارس 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> بش مهندس مثنى حفظك الله
> لما بحسب كمية الكونكريت وبحاول اغير الوحدة ل م3 مش بتظهر


*
ارجو اتباع الطريقة الموضحة في الصور ادناه ...

تقبل تحياتي
*​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس عندى سؤال اخر فنى 
كمية الرمل المحسوبة=الخرسانة * .4 
يعنى الناتج راح يكون 18 م3 وليس 9م3


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (12 مارس 2013)

سؤال اخر حفظك الله 
لما بنضغط الملف لحفظه ونيجى ندخله البرنامج تانى الكتابة بالعربى بتظهر رموز


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (12 مارس 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس عندى سؤال اخر فنى
> كمية الرمل المحسوبة=الخرسانة * .4
> يعنى الناتج راح يكون 18 م3 وليس 9م3


*
وجزاك خيرا من ذلك ...بخصوص القالب ,, فقد تم تضمين نسب اختيارية للمواد الداخلة في اغلب العمليات الانشائية مثل انتاج الخرسانة او البياض بالاسمنت والبناء بالطابوق والمونة و......غيرها .
ارجو مراجعة الصورة في المرفقات لتتضح الصورة اكثر .
وبخصوص تشوه الكتابة العربية عند ضغط الملف,فهذا صحيح,وقد تم طرح طريقة بديلة لنقل ملفات العمل بدون ضغطها ((لان ملف العمل يجب ان يتضمن نسخة من المخططات والقوالب واي اعدادات في البرنامج)) ...المهم يوجد درس يوضح ذلك ارجو مراجعته , وانا جاهز اخي الكريم لاي سؤال ,ان شاء الله.
تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## Ahmed1kamel (12 مارس 2013)

رابط مباشر لتحميل البرنامجhttp://www.planswift.com/download/?E=Professional&v=9.0&sr=1


----------



## Omar SLam (17 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أستاذي و معلمي المهندس مثنى كل كل عام و انت بخير و كل الاخوة في المنتى بخير ان شاء الله أحب أشكرك كثير كثير على البرنامج و الشرح 

يا ريت لو أحد الاخوة يرفع الدرس الثامن على الميديا فير أو على الفور شير لأن كل روابط الدرس الثامن معطوبة


----------



## Eng. AL Saadi (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة .. روابط الدرس الثامن لا تعمل .. لا تبخلوا علينا برابط جديد


----------



## Eng. AL Saadi (28 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة لا تبخلوا علينا بالدرس الثامن


----------



## jameel alkaisi (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
الرابط الثامن لا يعمل للاسف


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

الدرس الثامن و الحادي عشر تحتاج روابط جديدة
برجاء المتابعة من صاحب الموضوع أو أي زميل قام بتحميل تلك الدروس من قبل

تحياتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 فبراير 2015)

*السلام عليكم...
لكل الاخوة الذين لا يستطيعون تحميل البرنامج او الكراك, ارجو تحميله من المشاركة رقم 317 , كما ارجو تأكيد الدروس المفقودة, وبأذن الله سوف اعيد رفعها من جديد.
تحياتي للجميع*


----------



## tarek_abulail (27 يونيو 2015)

Thank you so much
Champ


----------



## انور الاستشاري (29 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله تعالى بجهودك .......... جزاك الله عنا خيراً ........ تحياتي


----------



## descovery_2000 (22 ديسمبر 2015)

اخوي العزيز مثنى ارجو اعادة رفع الدرس الحادي عشر:- ربط العمل بملف اكسل تفاعلي لانة لايعمل رجاءا


----------



## descovery_2000 (22 ديسمبر 2015)

Templae لايفتح في البرنامج لااعلم مالسبب رغم اني نصبتة اكثر من مرة اخوي العزيز مثنى


----------



## descovery_2000 (23 ديسمبر 2015)

دعم اللغة العربية عند حفظ البرنامج تظهر الكتابة مسماربة السسب


----------

